# I changed the Hivemind title to make Kemrain happy.



## Aeson

I thought I would give creating a hivemind a shot.

I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Dagger75

Neato, zero post in one of these.  

Glad I called in sick today.


----------



## Aeson

Hi,
 You are the first victim...er guest of the hivemind.


----------



## Kemrain

Color me number 2. I'm in for a while today. Very bored.  Hay, anyone interested in a Stargate Game?

- Kemrain the Alien.

I'm a little disapointed, Aeson. I'd hoped you'd have come up with your own naming convention, instead of stealing Frukathka's knock off of mine.  Where's the creativity? Where's the ingenuity?

- Kemrain the Creatively Ingeuitive.


----------



## Aeson

Sorry. I tried to come up with something. Next one will be better. I'm already working on the title.


----------



## Kemrain

You could always change this one's title. I would take my disapointment back and shower you with praise if you did...

- Kemrain the Suprisingly Capable of Making Praise Sound threatening.


----------



## Aeson

How do I change the title?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You could always change this one's title. I would take my disapointment back and shower you with praise if you did...
> 
> - Kemrain the Suprisingly Capable of Making Praise Sound threatening.




Ok...I first read that as "I would take my disappointment and shower with you".

I'm really sorry.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do I change the title?



 Edit the origional post, and change the title in the title bar. Easy easy.

- Kemrain the Easy.



			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ok...I first read that as "I would take my disappointment and shower with you".
> 
> I'm really sorry.



Cal, you're a dirty, dirty primate!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Aeson

Check out the new title


----------



## Kemrain

- Kemrain the Happy.


----------



## Aeson

You like the new title?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> You like the new title?



 I liked it betterwhen it was about me.

- Kemrain the Concieted.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Cal, you're a dirty, dirty primate!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Hmm...I could get used to being called that...


----------



## Aeson

I can change it back. I think people will get upset if I keep changing it.


----------



## Wystan

Why is the green orange?


----------



## Aeson

Wystan said:
			
		

> Why is the green orange?



Its not ripe yet. No wait thats why is the orange green. I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can change it back. I think people will get upset if I keep changing it.



 I doubt they'll notice. Put it back to me. I wanna be famous!

- Kemrain the Amused.



			
				Wystan said:
			
		

> Why is the green orange?



What the heck are you talking about?

- Kemrain the Confused!


----------



## Aeson

I changed it back. This will be the last time.


----------



## Kemrain

So, Aeson, if we could find a GM, what kinda Stargate game would you want to play in?

And why'd you change your avatar? I kinda liked the old one better. This one makes you seem evil. The last one was just, neat.

- Kemrain the Complainer.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I changed it back. This will be the last time.



Yaaay!

- Kemrain the Jubulant (+20% to All Production)


----------



## Aeson

The first one was Cyric's symbol and he is an evil god. Aeson was an evil character. He should be seen as evil. 

I changed it just to do something different. I want to find something original to use. This one I don't think I've seen being used yet.

I think I'd like to do an Atlantis game. I like SG-1 better but Atlantis may have more to explore. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ok...I first read that as "I would take my disappointment and shower with you".
> 
> I'm really sorry.



Sorry that you were wrong?


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, Aeson, if we could find a GM, what kinda Stargate game would you want to play in?
> 
> And why'd you change your avatar? I kinda liked the old one better. This one makes you seem evil. The last one was just, neat.
> 
> - Kemrain the Complainer.



Personaly, the Generic one, or worse, the unique ones that more than one person has, I find quite irritating.  Avatars help identify people, and the generic ones are, well, generic.  Not that I'm saying Aeson is generic (Though I'm not saying he's not either)...


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> The first one was Cyric's symbol and he is an evil god. Aeson was an evil character. He should be seen as evil.
> 
> I changed it just to do something different. I want to find something original to use. This one I don't think I've seen being used yet.
> 
> I think I'd like to do an Atlantis game. I like SG-1 better but Atlantis may have more to explore. I'll have to think about it.



 I wouldn't mind an atlantis game at all. I have a few character ideas pre-made for that sorta game, and I'm dying to use Dante.

- Kemrain the Alien.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry that you were wrong?
> 
> Personaly, the Generic one, or worse, the unique ones that more than one person has, I find quite irritating.  Avatars help identify people, and the generic ones are, well, generic.  Not that I'm saying Aeson is generic (Though I'm not saying he's not either)...



 Derigible had my avatar for a short while, but he switched it out. I like mine, and I'm afraid to change it because someone might steal it...

- Kemrain the Paranoid.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind an atlantis game at all. I have a few character ideas pre-made for that sorta game, and I'm dying to use Dante.
> 
> - Kemrain the Alien.



I don't have the book. If I play someone else will have to create the character for me.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Personaly, the Generic one, or worse, the unique ones that more than one person has, I find quite irritating.  Avatars help identify people, and the generic ones are, well, generic.  Not that I'm saying Aeson is generic (Though I'm not saying he's not either)...



So are you saying I'm generic?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't have the book. If I play someone else will have to create the character for me.



 I have the book, so I could minmaxcreate your character for you, easy. Any idea what you might like to play? Soldierey kinda guy? A Scientist? I was planning on trying to take the Scout role, myself, but there's plenty of room for other ideas.

- Kemrain the Scout.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have the book, so I could minmaxcreate your character for you, easy. Any idea what you might like to play? Soldierey kinda guy? A Scientist? I was planning on trying to take the Scout role, myself, but there's plenty of room for other ideas.
> 
> - Kemrain the Scout.




I'll start thinking of a character once someone agrees to GM. I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll start thinking of a character once someone agrees to GM. I'm not getting my hopes up.



 Someone will agree *someday*, we just have to ask once in a while. Some people might be more likley to offer to GM if there was a group with ready-made characters. You never know.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Wystan

The green was trying to enter the stargate, but the color was wrong, he was orange and the SG-Atlantis Crew decided to ambush him.... How odd.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Someone will agree *someday*, we just have to ask once in a while. Some people might be more likley to offer to GM if there was a group with ready-made characters. You never know.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful.




Can I be Jonas Quinn? *Everyone* loved Jonas!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Can I be Jonas Quinn? *Everyone* loved Jonas!



 Wouldn't you rather play origional characters?

Besides, Jonas Quinn was nothing compared to Daniel Jackson. He's god.

- Kemrain the Michael Shanks Fanbeing.


----------



## Jdvn1

How about a thread title written in binary?


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you rather play origional characters?
> 
> Besides, Jonas Quinn was nothing compared to Daniel Jackson. He's god.
> 
> - Kemrain the Michael Shanks Fanbeing.




I was being sarcastic. Mainly because some fans couldn't quite get over the fact that one of their "idols" left and never gave Jonas the chance he deserved. I think Daniel Jackson is a great character but I liked Jonas better.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How about a thread title written in binary?




Or Morse Code?

-.- . -- .-. .- .. -. .. ... - .... . .... .. ...- . ..- .. -. -.. --.- ..- . . -.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Or Morse Code?
> 
> -.- . -- .-. .- .. -. .. ... - .... . .... .. ...- . ..- .. -. -.. --.- ..- . . -.



 Or in colors?


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic. Mainly because some fans couldn't quite get over the fact that one of their "idols" left and never gave Jonas the chance he deserved. I think Daniel Jackson is a great character but I liked Jonas better.



I have a hard time with sarcasm in real life, let alone on the boards.  I'm still watching sequentially from the 4th season, so I haven't hit quinn yet. Knowing that Jackson comes back, I don't mind him so much when I do see him. He's neat, and I think it's cool that half of SG1 was alien for a bit. We need more alien teams.

I'm thinking of a near-human, myself. Genetically modified, interesting homeworld, some cool flaws.. I'm still trying to get used to the spycraft system. After noting that the Sniper class gives bonus BAB with ranged weapons, I poured through the book and realised that there were no full attack actions. That was a big wow for me. I love the system, as it makes a lot of sense. I'm just nervous about Action points, and I don't know how well they'll work online.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Aeson

I would have to be the soldier. I couldn't pull off being the smart one. We'll leave that to reveal.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would have to be the soldier. I couldn't pull off being the smart one. We'll leave that to reveal.




I'm not sure if I should be thankful or offended.


----------



## Darkness

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should be thankful or offended.



 You could have the best of both worlds.

Whatever that might be.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should be thankful or offended.



I think you would be thankful


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you would be thankful




I should be thanful you used a lower case r.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I should be thanful you used a lower case r.



Yes you should. I wanted to use R


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you would be thankful



 Thaffendedful works too, though.

- Kemrain the Thaffendedful.


----------



## Aeson

In Atlanta we have an interstate the rings the city called I-285. There was a wreck involving 5 tractor trail trucks and an SUV. They have the road blocked and traffic backed up for miles. 

Lady_Acoma you would love the fire.  You'd love the 4 alarm fire they had downtown last weekend. That was HUGE.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thaffendedful works too, though.
> 
> - Kemrain the Thaffendedful.




So does chaffindiddle.


----------



## Aeson

I think I need someone to tell me to get off my butt and go work out. I keep putting it off.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I need someone to tell me to get off my butt and go work out. I keep putting it off.




Don't look at me. I ain't tellin' you want to do with your butt.


----------



## Kemrain

I am consumed by burning rage towards my coworker, Linda. She is so freaktasticly stupid that it boggles my mind! Gah! I only wish that she goes far, far away and never bothers me again, but that is not to be. In the mean time, I hope and pray that she might grow a clue and stop treating me like I'm as moronic as she is. She repeats herself, over and over, when I understand her point entirely.. When she HAS one. She tells me crap about her family life that I couldn't care less about, and brushes the conversation off if I have anythign to add. What a complete twit. She doesn't even realsie how incredibly stupid she is. I mean, really, you can't very well open a door by pushign on the hinge side, so WHY does she check to see if a door is locked by pushing on both sides? Seperately, not even at once. Not once, but twice! GAAH!

- Kemrain the Frustrated and Upset and Apologetic for Ranting and Raving.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I need someone to tell me to get off my butt and go work out. I keep putting it off.



 Go work out you lazy rear! Get up and do things! don't make me get my whip!

On second thought, make me get it.. Cal will giggle like a schoolgirl if you do... 

- Kemrain the Suspecting that THAT is Enough Motivation to Get Out and Do Stuff.


----------



## Aeson

One last thing before I go and cause myself to sweat and not in a good way. 

I looked up the name Aeson. I wanted to see if I could find an avatar I could use. I did not know this Aeson is the name of Jason's father from the Greek Mythology.


----------



## Jdvn1

*CHEESE!*


----------



## Aeson

Went from playing with colors to font size huh? Size matters not.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> Size matters not.



 Yoda was just jealous.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Went from playing with colors to font size huh? Size matters not.




You're single, aren't you?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> You're single, aren't you?





Yes, I am.  


I am fully aware of my short comings(pun intended). I also wish what I said was true but I know its not.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes, I am.
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of my short comings(pun intended). I also wish what I said was true but I know its not.



It's 99% true.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's 99% true.




Correct. The 1% of women who tell you otherwise are lying.


----------



## Aeson

Those that tell you size doesn't matter are lying. I blame internet pr0n. They see what they could have and won't settle for less.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> On second thought, make me get it.. Cal will giggle like a schoolgirl if you do...




Whips?  We got whips?


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Whips?  We got whips?



You have to giggle like a school girl.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those that tell you size doesn't matter are lying. I blame internet pr0n. They see what they could have and won't settle for less.




I don't blame pr0n. I blame the truth. Bigger = better.


----------



## Aeson

Your a guy your supposed to back me up unless you don't have the same problems.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> Correct. The 1% of women who tell you otherwise are lying.



No, 99% of the time it doesn't matter. At least that's been my experience. And remember, it works both ways. Big, small, doesn't matter to me, there's so many other things that are way more important.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your a guy your supposed to back me up unless you don't have the same problems.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have to giggle like a school girl.




Umm...ahem...AHEM... mi mi mi miiiiii...

"heeheehee."

Thank you, I'm here all week!


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, 99% of the time it doesn't matter. At least that's been my experience. And remember, it works both ways. Big, small, doesn't matter to me, there's so many other things that are way more important.




"So there I was; motor oil smeared across my body. She came in with a car battery and jumper cables..."


----------



## Aeson

She picked the Average Joe. 

I know I need to stop watching this garbage. I watched the first 2 and was not surprised the girl went with the hot guy. This time the girl picked the not so hot guy. I know y'all don't care. 

I just want to see the little guy win. I want to see the nice guy finish first.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> "So there I was; motor oil smeared across my body. She came in with a car battery and jumper cables..."



I know that movie. About last night?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

>



Thats what I thought. Your one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to see the nice guy finish first.



That's not possible. Nice guys are nice _because_ they finish last.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know that movie. About last night?




Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Jeff Foxworthy.



Thats right. There were some strange stuff said in About Last Night.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Umm...ahem...AHEM... mi mi mi miiiiii...
> 
> "heeheehee."
> 
> Thank you, I'm here all week!





I like the new subtitle. MXC is cool.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats right. There were some strange stuff said in About Last Night.



Who was in that one?


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Who was in that one?



Rob Lowe, Demi Moore and Jim Belushi.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rob Lowe, Demi Moore and Jim Belushi.



I need to see that then.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I need to see that then.



Demi before implants and nekked. The movie is lame but she is worth it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> In Atlanta we have an interstate the rings the city called I-285. There was a wreck involving 5 tractor trail trucks and an SUV. They have the road blocked and traffic backed up for miles.
> 
> Lady_Acoma you would love the fire.  You'd love the 4 alarm fire they had downtown last weekend. That was HUGE.



I love all fire, and all fire is good.  There is a goodness that is fire that is firey in it's burning sublime goodnessishness....


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I love all fire, and all fire is good.  There is a goodness that is fire that is firey in it's burning sublime goodnessishness....



Is it because fire is always naked?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Fire embraces it's nudity and caresses....better stop now or I will kill Eric's grandma again....


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Fire embraces it's nudity and caresses....:



It gets you hot, too.


----------



## Goblyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Fire embraces it's nudity and caresses....better stop now or I will kill Eric's grandma again....




I saw this post and thought to go back and read the thread in order to give it perspective. Silly me.


----------



## Ashwyn

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I saw this post and thought to go back and read the thread in order to give it perspective. Silly me.



There is no perspective in the hive.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There is no perspective in the hive.



The hive is all perspectives actualy.  It just doen't take sides, since it is it's own side.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> The hive is all perspectives actualy.  It just doen't take sides, since it is it's own side.



That's one perspective.


----------



## Jdvn1

The Hivemind assimilates all perspectives.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I saw this post and thought to go back and read the thread in order to give it perspective. Silly me.



Yay!  I'm pretty sure that means I win!!!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  I'm pretty sure that means I win!!!



Flaming naked women always tend too.  Mostly because everyone else is distracted for some reason.


----------



## reveal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I love all fire, and all fire is good.  There is a goodness that is fire that is firey in it's burning sublime goodnessishness....




_Driftin' upward
Gently lifting
Lazy on the wind

Rollin' over
Turnin' slowly
Beginning and the end

Fire is bright
Fire is clean
Never so alive

Smoke is freedom
Flame is mercy
I am free tonight

And I burn
I burn

Stoke the embers
Cleanse the spirit
A prayer in every spark

Feel the lick of
Bad religion
The finish and the start

In the beginning
We were smarter
'n flame was heaven-sent

Through the ages
We got stupid
Now we must repent

And I burn
I burn

Save the ashes
For reminders
Stony things remain

Tooth and bone
unimpressive
I have left these things

Because fire is bright
Fire is clean
efficient and divine

Tooth and bone
Charms and dolls
I am free tonight

I BURN
THE AIR
YOU BREATHE

I BURN
THE AIR
YOU BREATHE

I BURN
THE AIR
YOU BREATHE

I burn
I burn
I burn_

- _I Burn_ by Toadies


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like the new subtitle. MXC is cool.




Heh...thanks.  I love the little things the contestants shout as they run up to perform their humiliating stunts.


----------



## Kemrain

Good morning, Hive.  I'm on from work. Been here an hour and a half. I read real slow.

I'm just looking to pimp a thread of mine. I'm looking for a Stargate game online. I wanna zat...

I don't care for these people who come up without shirts. Seriously, guys, it's a public building. How hard is it to remember the law? Why couldn't it be a beautiful woman who came in topless?  Why not a hot guy? Why is it always these overweight primates with more breast than I have? 

- Kemrain the Shuddering.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive.  I'm on from work. Been here an hour and a half. I read real slow.
> 
> I'm just looking to pimp a thread of mine. I'm looking for a Stargate game online. I wanna zat...
> 
> I don't care for these people who come up without shirts. Seriously, guys, it's a public building. How hard is it to remember the law? Why couldn't it be a beautiful woman who came in topless?  Why not a hot guy? Why is it always these overweight primates with more breast than I have?
> 
> - Kemrain the Shuddering.




It's just a sad but immutable fact: It's always the ones we don't wanna see we end up seeing. Which is why I NEVER go outside w/out a shirt.

Cal--the overweight primate.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's just a sad but immutable fact: It's always the ones we don't wanna see we end up seeing. Which is why I NEVER go outside w/out a shirt.
> 
> Cal--the overweight primate.



 Are you a knuckle dragging, sloped-forhead, harier than a wet dog, backwards, unevolved, simian primate wannabe?

Because that's what this man was.

Merely thinking about him is enough to push me to gouge out my mind's eye.

- Kemrain the Mind-Blind.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are you a knuckle dragging, sloped-forhead, harier than a wet dog, backwards, unevolved, simian primate wannabe?
> 
> Because that's what this man was.
> 
> Merely thinking about him is enough to push me to gouge out my mind's eye.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mind-Blind.




I'm pretty hairy, but it stops there.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Merely thinking about him is enough to push me to gouge out my mind's eye.



 Does this help any:


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Sorry, but that's just about the cutest opossum (or poss'm, here in Arkansas) I've ever seen.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> (or poss'm, here in Arkansas)




Or road kill. Or stew. Or supper. Or dinner.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does this help any:



 Your giant mutant pouchrat is adorable, Darkness. Very cute.

- Kemrain the Rat Fancier.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm pretty hairy, but it stops there.



 I am, thankfully, not *too* hairy. I have hairy friends. I *know* what too hairy is. I have too mych body hair for my own tastes, though I'll have it all zapped off eventually. 

- Kemrain the Chronically Poor and Pained.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I am, thankfully, not *too* hairy. I have hairy friends. I *know* what too hairy is. I have too mych body hair for my own tastes, though I'll have it all zapped off eventually.
> 
> - Kemrain the Chronically Poor and Pained.




I usually get a Brazilian Wax once a month.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I usually get a Brazilian Wax once a month.



 I'm too wissy for that. I go for electrolysis at a place in Texas where they use lydocane to numb you and hten work on you for 6-8 hours at a time.

Spensive, but fast!

- Kemrain the Electrocuted.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm too wissy for that. I go for electrolysis at a place in Texas where they use lydocane to numb you and hten work on you for 6-8 hours at a time.
> 
> Spensive, but fast!
> 
> - Kemrain the Electrocuted.




6-8 hours != fast 

BTW, I was just kidding. I think if I tried to do that I'd pass out from the pain.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Or road kill. Or stew. Or supper. Or dinner.




Not for me.  I'll just about anything that moves, but I've seen what opossums eat.  I won't go into the squinky details of what I watched one do at a cow carcass once.  I have a pretty strong stomach, but eww.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Not for me.  I'll just about anything that moves, but I've seen what opossums eat.  I won't go into the squinky details of what I watched one do at a cow carcass once.  I have a pretty strong stomach, but eww.




Maybe it's a distant cousin of this mouse.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141791


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a distant cousin of this mouse.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141791




I saw that this morning.  Squirrels will eat baby birds, too.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I saw that this morning.  Squirrels will eat baby birds, too.




And don't forget, mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy. Kids'll eat ivy, too. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...thanks.  I love the little things the contestants shout as they run up to perform their humiliating stunts.



The characters are real funny. I can't believe one of the coolest Japanese bad guys is involved with that show.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Or road kill. Or stew. Or supper. Or dinner.



Possum pie yummy.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> And don't forget, mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy. Kids'll eat ivy, too. Wouldn't you?




Heh...now that bloody song is in my head.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> The characters are real funny. I can't believe one of the coolest Japanese bad guys is involved with that show.




"Get it on!"


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> 6-8 hours != fast
> 
> BTW, I was just kidding. I think if I tried to do that I'd pass out from the pain.



 Wel, given that electrolysis is usually done an hour a week, and it takes hours and hours to clear even a small area, yeah, it's fast. You book them by the day, not by the hour, so you can get whole swaths of your body done at once. It's painful (the needles don't hurt but Lydocane BURNS!), andthe swelling is pretty bad, but they do great work. No burns or scarring as far as I can tell; and I'm my worst critic.

- Kemrain the Knew You were Probably Joking, but Couldn't Resist.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...now that bloody song is in my head.



You too?

- Kemrain the Wondering if Eating Ivy Would Help.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's painful (the needles don't hurt but Lydocane BURNS!), andthe swelling is pretty bad, but they do great work.




Note to self: Never book an electrolysis appointment.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You too?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering if Eating Ivy Would Help.




My plan is working!


----------



## Aeson

Do I want to know what that monkey is pointing at? And where is his other hand?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do I want to know what that monkey is pointing at? And where is his other hand?




*gasp* You don't know the evil monkey?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> *gasp* You don't know the evil monkey?



Should I?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I?




Only if you're a red-blooded, gawd fearing, amer'kan. 

He's from Family Guy. He lives in the son's closet.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Only if you're a red-blooded, gawd fearing, amer'kan.
> 
> He's from Family Guy. He lives in the son's closet.




I didn't know what it was, either.  I don't watch Family Guy.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Only if you're a red-blooded, gawd fearing, amer'kan.
> 
> He's from Family Guy. He lives in the son's closet.



I haven't seen much Family Guy. I take it in very small doses.


----------



## reveal

I am speechless that you do not watch Family Guy. Really. Really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really speechless.

I just don't know what to say.


----------



## Bront

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does this help any:



We have one of those that visits out back door every night.  It's friggin huge.  Our cat likes to watch it (not sure if she chases it if she's out when he comes around)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen much Family Guy. I take it in very small doses.






			
				reveal said:
			
		

> I am speechless that you do not watch Family Guy. Really. Really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really speechless.
> 
> I just don't know what to say.





I dunno...being a dad I take offense at shows that treat dads as morons.  I don't watch the Simpsons, either.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Only if you're a red-blooded, gawd fearing, amer'kan.
> 
> He's from Family Guy. He lives in the son's closet.



 The son's? 

His name is Chris! Chris Griffin! Cripes, reveal! You call yourself a fan?!?

- Kemrain the Psychotic.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The son's?
> 
> His name is Chris! Chris Griffin! Cripes, reveal! You call yourself a fan?!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Psychotic.




If I had said "Chris" they wouldn't have gotten it since they've never watched the show.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I dunno...being a dad I take offense at shows that treat dads as morons.  I don't watch the Simpsons, either.



 It isn't about 'Dads are morons' as much as 'this dad's a moron,' Cal. No reason to be offended. Stan, Peter, and Homer are all freaks of nature, but they aren't the only fathers around.

Then again, not watching them because you don't enjoy them is 100% reasonable.

- Kermain the Fan.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> If I had said "Chris" they wouldn't have gotten it since they've never watched the show.



 Enough of your paltry excuses!

Answer me this! What is the name of Stewie's teddybear?

- Kemrain the Challenger.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I dunno...being a dad I take offense at shows that treat dads as morons.  I don't watch the Simpsons, either.




Both the Simpsons and Family Guy are so ridiculous, I highly doubt anyone watches them and says "That's what a real dad is like." Besides, it's television. The only programs I see as "truthful" are documentaries and, even then, I take those with a grain of salt because history is written from the perspective of the author.

BTW, I'm a dad too and I love both shows.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Enough of your paltry excuses!
> 
> Answer me this! What is the name of Stewie's teddybear?
> 
> - Kemrain the Challenger.




Rupert


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Rupert



 Ok.. You may call yourself a fan. Either that or your google fu is strong!

- Kemrain the Impressed.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok.. You may call yourself a fan. Either that or your google fu is strong!
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed.




Paraphrasing:

"Yeah. I like your cup. 'Life's a beach and then you die' Quite clever. But there may be others that work here that might take offense to it."

"Who? Who else works here?"

" YOU! THAT'S WHO WORKS HERE!"


----------



## Aeson

There are parts of the show I like. I don't care for the artwork or voice work.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It isn't about 'Dads are morons' as much as 'this dad's a moron,' Cal. No reason to be offended. Stan, Peter, and Homer are all freaks of nature, but they aren't the only fathers around.
> 
> Then again, not watching them because you don't enjoy them is 100% reasonable.
> 
> - Kermain the Fan.




Indeed, and I'm not offended by the posts, in the least! Sorry if I gave that impression.

What offends me is the way popular media depicts parents (and the majority of the time it's just the dad) as incompetent boobs.  You see this in commercials more than the shows, but lots of sitcoms use this schtick, as well. I don't want this turn into a debate on the merits of various tv shows, but I just avoid any of them that depict one or more parents as dimwitted dolts.  I don't allow my son to watch them, either.

Also please note this is merely my opinion, and is in no way intended to say you or anyone else should get on the same bandwagon with me.  It's just the way I look at things. It works for me.  YMMV.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Indeed, and I'm not offended by the posts, in the least! Sorry if I gave that impression.
> 
> What offends me is the way popular media depicts parents (and the majority of the time it's just the dad) as incompetent boobs.  You see this in commercials more than the shows, but lots of sitcoms use this schtick, as well. I don't want this turn into a debate on the merits of various tv shows, but I just avoid any of them that depict one or more parents as dimwitted dolts.  I don't allow my son to watch them, either.
> 
> Also please note this is merely my opinion, and is in no way intended to say you or anyone else should get on the same bandwagon with me.  It's just the way I look at things. It works for me.  YMMV.




huh huh huh... you said boobs...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> huh huh huh... you said boobs...




Indeed.  And now it seems the Hivemind is back on track! 

Hooray!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> huh huh huh... you said boobs...



 I may have thought it... At least I had the decency not to say it...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I may have thought it... At least I had the decency not to say it...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




You don't count. You can just look down.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> You don't count. You can just look down.



 Indeed! I noticed the other day in the mirror that I'm getting a nice rounded shape. I'm fairly thrilled. But don't think that these two are enough! Two are never enough! They're like potato chips, only double.

- Kemrain the Metaphorical.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Indeed! I noticed the other day in the mirror that I'm getting a nice rounded shape. I'm fairly thrilled. But don't think that these two are enough! Two are never enough! They're like potato chips, only double.
> 
> - Kemrain the Metaphorical.




Heh...two is plenty, thank you.  Beyond that, and it gets weird.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...two is plenty, thank you.  Beyond that, and it gets weird.




Yeah. Just look at that chick in _Total Recall_.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Yeah. Just look at that chick in _Total Recall_.




Sadly, that would involve watching much of the movie, as well.  I'm not sure I could force myself to do that.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sadly, that would involve watching much of the movie, as well.  I'm not sure I could force myself to do that.




I just don't know you anymore!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> I just don't know you anymore!





LOL...there, there... *hands reveal a tissue*

I saw it when it originally appeared in theaters, then I saw it on tv a month or so ago.  Once every 20 years is plenty, thanks.

And for the record, I have no moral or ethical compunction about watching that movie.  I just thought it was bad... lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

After a hiatus of 2.5 days (due to wireless adapter woes), am I able to post freely again. Yay!


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> After a hiatus of 2.5 days (due to wireless adapter woes), am I able to post freely again. Yay!




I was wondering where you went.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> After a hiatus of 2.5 days (due to wireless adapter woes), am I able to post freely again. Yay!




Welcome back, my friend, to the show that never ends.  We're so glad you could attend; come inside, come inside.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Welcome back, my friend, to the show that never ends.  We're so glad you could attend; come inside, come inside.




I think Frukathka entrance can be best described by the following lyrics:

_Room gets suddenly still
And when you'd almost bet
You could hear yourself sweat, he walks in
Eyes black as coal
And when he lifts his face
Every ear in the place is on him

Starting soft and slow
Like a small earthquake
And when he lets go
Half the valley shakes_


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> I think Frukathka entrance can be best described by the following lyrics:
> 
> _Room gets suddenly still
> And when you'd almost bet
> You could hear yourself sweat, he walks in
> Eyes black as coal
> And when he lifts his face
> Every ear in the place is on him
> 
> Starting soft and slow
> Like a small earthquake
> And when he lets go
> Half the valley shakes_




No! Not Neil Diamond!  AAAGGGGHHH!!!


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> No! Not Neil Diamond!  AAAGGGGHHH!!!




Hey! I *like* Neil Diamond!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Enough of your paltry excuses!



Paltry excuses! Did you hear that? Kemrain's bringing out the _big_ guns.

That's just _harsh_.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...two is plenty, thank you.  Beyond that, and it gets weird.



 Well, I was referring to additional girls, but... Man, you're *weird*!

I *like* you!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Hey! I *like* Neil Diamond!




Lotsa folks do.  I'm not one of 'em.  I worked for an adult contemporary radio station in the early 90's.  I had enough Neil Diamond during those 2.5 years to last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> I was wondering where you went.





			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Welcome back, my friend, to the show that never ends. We're so glad you could attend; come inside, come inside.



It certainly is nice to know that people have missed me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Hey! I *like* Neil Diamond!



So do I. Yet another thing we share in common.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I was referring to additional girls, but... Man, you're *weird*!
> 
> I *like* you!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




OH...well.. additional girls are great!  

And thanks!!!!!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Paltry excuses! Did you hear that? Kemrain's bringing out the _big_ guns.
> 
> That's just _harsh_.



 Yeah, well, I'm just evil. Yeah... It's a low-dose day for my meds.. Must be my time of the week.

- Kemrain the Smirking.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> OH...well.. additional girls are great!
> 
> And thanks!!!!!



 Sure! Just remember, for the record, that you were the one who brought up multibreasts.. Not me.

Can we log this? For, um, proof posterity?

- Kemrain the Deviant Innocent.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sure! Just remember, for the record, that you were the one who brought up multibreasts.. Not me.
> 
> Can we log this? For, um, proof posterity?
> 
> - Kemrain the Deviant Innocent.




Search Function == Blackmail Fodder Function


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It certainly is nice to know that people have missed me.



 WB, Frufru. Have your organs grown back alright?

- Kemrain the Welcoming.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I'm just evil. Yeah... It's a low-dose day for my meds.. Must be my time of the week.
> 
> - Kemrain the Smirking.



 Anti-evil meds?


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Search Function == Blackmail Fodder Function



 You'll note the reason only mods and paying members get to search....

- Kemrain the Paranoid!


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> WB, Frufru. Have your organs grown back alright?
> 
> - Kemrain the Welcoming.




Little bunny frufru hoppin' through the forest pickin' up the field mice and boppin' 'em on the head


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sure! Just remember, for the record, that you were the one who brought up multibreasts.. Not me.
> 
> Can we log this? For, um, proof posterity?
> 
> - Kemrain the Deviant Innocent.




Consider it logged.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Consider it logged.




Is that a euphamism for something?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Anti-evil meds?



 In a manner of speaking, yes.

- Kemrain the Medicated for Your Pleasure.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Is that a euphamism for something?




Dang...that was fast...you read, quoted, and posted at the same time I did!


*Ren And Stimpy*

*Log*

by Unknown

_"What rolls down stairs
and over the chairs
and into your neighbor's dog?
It fits on your back,
It's good for a snack,
Everyone knows it's log.
It's log, it's log,
It's big, it's heavy, it's wood.
It's log, it's log, it's better than bad, it's good."_


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Is that a euphamism for something?



 Yes.

Now of only we knew for what....

- Kemrain the Mysterious Mystery.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> WB, Frufru. Have your organs grown back alright?
> 
> - Kemrain the Welcoming.



Yup, everything is where it should be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Little bunny frufru hoppin' through the forest pickin' up the field mice and boppin' 'em on the head



I thought it was little bunny fufu? Or maybe it was tutu? Or was it toto? Ack!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Dang...that was fast...you read, quoted, and posted at the same time I did!
> 
> 
> *Ren And Stimpy*
> 
> *Log*
> 
> by Unknown
> 
> _"What rolls down stairs
> and over the chairs
> and into your neighbor's dog?
> It fits on your back,
> It's good for a snack,
> Everyone knows it's log.
> It's log, it's log,
> It's big, it's heavy, it's wood.
> It's log, it's log, it's better than bad, it's good."_



_What rolls down stairs, 
alone or in pairs, 
rolls over the neighbor's dog,
It fits on your back, 
it's great for a snack, 
its log, log, log.
Its log, its log, 
its big, its heavy, its wood.
Its log, its log, 
it's better than bad, it's good!_

And you call yourself a fan!?

- Kemrain the "No, sir, I don't like it."


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I didn't recite it from memory.  I copy/pasted it from site cuz it was faster.  I did notice the discrepancy, though!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Scene from Rush Hour 2:

LEE
No.  You are a civilian.  In China, I am Michael Jackson, and you are Toto.

CARTER
You mean Tito.  We had  Toto for dinner last night.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I didn't recite it from memory.  I copy/pasted it from site cuz it was faster.  I did notice the discrepancy, though!



 Alright... I might maybe forgive you a little *this* time...

Maybe!

- Kemrain the Forgiving.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought it was little bunny fufu? Or maybe it was tutu? Or was it toto? Ack!



 It's foofoo.

- Kemrain the -foo-.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Alright... I might maybe forgive you a little *this* time...
> 
> Maybe!
> 
> - Kemrain the Forgiving.




Thank you, Merciful Kemrain!


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's foofoo.
> 
> - Kemrain the -foo-.




It's fru-fru (I forgot the -). Google "little bunny fru-fru." It's an old scout camp song.

Little Bunny Fru-Fru  (back to top)
Little bunny Fru-fru, hopping though the forest,
Scoopin’ up the field mice and bopping them on the head.
Along came the good fairy, and said:
“Little bunny Fru-fru, I don’t like your attitude,
Scoopin’ up the field mice and bopping them on the head.
I’ll give you three chances to change your ways, and if you don’t, I’ll turn you into a goon.”
So the next day . . . [Repeat-two more chances . . ]
So the next day . . . [Repeat-one more chance . . ]
So the next day . . . [Repeat]
“I gave you three chances to change your ways and you didn’t, so now I’m turning you into goon. Pooff! You’re a goon.
And the moral of this story is . . . ‘Hare today and goon tomorrow.’


----------



## Kemrain

What's a goon?

- Kemrain the Merciful but Confused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> ‘Hare today and goon tomorrow.’



Cripe!


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What's a goon?
> 
> - Kemrain the Merciful but Confused.




It's either a) a hired thug or b) an oafish or stupid person. In this case, it's b.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cripe!




Man #1: What's the matter? 

Man #2: I hit this poor rabbit and killed it.  

Man #1: Hey, that's no problem. I have just what you need right here - my wife left it in the car. Try it. 

Hands spray can to other man. Man #2 shakes it and sprays a little on the rabbit. Rabbit twitches, gets up, and hops away. As he is hopping, he turns and waves at each hop.) 

Man #2: Wow, that's great! What is this stuff?  

Man #1 (reading can): Hair Restorer - restores dead, lifeless hair and gives it a permanent wave.  

*rimshot*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Man #1 (reading can): Hare Restorer - restores dead rabbits, lifeless hares and gives them a permanent wake.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fixed it for ya.




Dude. It's a pun! It's *supposed* to be hair restorer. Who carries a can of "hare" restorer in their car? Sheesh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Who carries a can of "hare" restorer in their car?



Well, I don't have a car, but I keep a packet of hare restorer in my wallet, just in case I should happen upon an unlucky rabbit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What's a goon?
> 
> - Kemrain the Merciful but Confused.



 Aren't they a Super Mario Bros monster?


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aren't they a Super Mario Bros monster?




That's Goomba.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aren't they a Super Mario Bros monster?



Despite what other people think of it, I actually like the Mario movie.


----------



## Jdvn1

I looked here, myself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Despite what other people think of it, I actually like the Mario movie.



 Yeah, actually. It's kind of addictive, isn't it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, actually. It's kind of addictive, isn't it?



I'm a big fan of dinos and parallel universes, so I absolutely loved it.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I looked here, myself.




Darren Calvert is an awesome artist. I asked anyone had a picture of a Shifter monk for one of my players and he drew this one (it's the top picture).


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of dinos and parallel universes, so I absolutely loved it.



 That means Eberron too?


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Darren Calvert is an awesome artist. I asked anyone had a picture of a Shifter monk for one of my players and he drew this one (it's the top picture).



 ... Wow, awesome. I wanna play one or all of those.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That means Eberron too?



Heh. Not really, I prefer the Lost Vale and the Jungles of Chult over Eberron anyday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You could always change this one's title. I would take my disapointment back and shower you with praise if you did...
> 
> - Kemrain the Suprisingly Capable of Making Praise Sound threatening.




What _was_ the title to start with?


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What _was_ the title to start with?




Frank.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What _was_ the title to start with?



Female Gendered Frukathka?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The first one was Cyric's symbol and he is an evil god. Aeson was an evil character. He should be seen as evil.




That and my sig and custom title wouldn't have to kill ya....   



> I changed it just to do something different. I want to find something original to use. This one I don't think I've seen being used yet.




Not that I can tell... it looks like something the Insane Clown Posse might use...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That and my sig and custom title wouldn't have to kill ya....



Yow, that digs a little deep, eh?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> In Atlanta we have an interstate the rings the city called I-285. There was a wreck involving 5 tractor trail trucks and an SUV. They have the road blocked and traffic backed up for miles.
> 
> Lady_Acoma you would love the fire.  You'd love the 4 alarm fire they had downtown last weekend. That was HUGE.




And here, on Business 85 that goes into High Point and a few other cities/towns (the main road I take to work), there was a nice explosion with a rig that was carrying old ACs and freon. Some Mexican dude fell asleep behind the wheel of his car and "wandered" over, hitting the truck head-on. I may have to find another route to my friends' house for tomorrow night's game as they supposedly blocked off the highway to repair the damage caused by the inferno.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Went from playing with colors to font size huh? Size matters not.




I think he was compensating for something....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think he was compensating for something....



might have been on the small side, eh?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive.  I'm on from work. Been here an hour and a half. I read real slow.
> 
> I'm just looking to pimp a thread of mine. I'm looking for a Stargate game online. I wanna zat...
> 
> I don't care for these people who come up without shirts. Seriously, guys, it's a public building. How hard is it to remember the law? Why couldn't it be a beautiful woman who came in topless?  Why not a hot guy? Why is it always these overweight primates with more breast than I have?
> 
> - Kemrain the Shuddering.




I guess it's a test of whether you lose your lunch or not....

I wonder the same thing. The shirtless ones I see should be told to put the freakin' shirt back on!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess it's a test of whether you lose your lunch or not....
> 
> I wonder the same thing. The shirtless ones I see should be told to put the freakin' shirt back on!!



Why wear black when you can wear blue?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sorry, but that's just about the cutest opossum (or poss'm, here in Arkansas) I've ever seen.





Like Reveal said, in your neck of the woods, it's called one thing: "DINNER!!!"   

Here, they're known as roadkill.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like Reveal said, in your neck of the woods, it's called one thing: "DINNER!!!"



Dinner tonight is a Pizza Hutt veggie lover 1/2 w/Bacon. 

Mmmmmm, bacon.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I am speechless that you do not watch Family Guy. Really. Really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really speechless.
> 
> I just don't know what to say.





I don't watch it either. NYAH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't watch it either. NYAH!



You're seriously missin' out. Family Guy has to be one of the best adult oriented cartoons on tv.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Both the Simpsons and Family Guy are so ridiculous, I highly doubt anyone watches them and says "That's what a real dad is like." Besides, it's television. The only programs I see as "truthful" are documentaries and, even then, I take those with a grain of salt because history is written from the perspective of the author.
> 
> BTW, I'm a dad too and I love both shows.




I'd rather have a dad like Homer Simpson than Ward Cleaver any day!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by reveal
> huh huh huh... you said boobs...






			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Indeed.  And now it seems the Hivemind is back on track!
> 
> Hooray!




As Acoma would say, "HOORAY FOR BOOBIES!!!!!"   






And the Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> You don't count. You can just look down.




We get you one of those girdles and you can do the same thing!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Kemrain
> Indeed! I noticed the other day in the mirror that I'm getting a nice rounded shape. I'm fairly thrilled. But don't think that these two are enough! Two are never enough! They're like potato chips, only double.
> 
> - Kemrain the Metaphorical.







			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...two is plenty, thank you.  Beyond that, and it gets weird.




And when you get three you can either have Kirk hit on you or work that place in Total Recall.....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What _was_ the title to start with?



Son of the male gendered canine hivemind. Kemrain thought it wasn't original enough. I changed it to its current name. Then I changed it again to We are the Hivemind you will be assimilated. Kemrain wanted it changed back to the second one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sadly, that would involve watching much of the movie, as well.  I'm not sure I could force myself to do that.




That's such a cool movie!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that I can tell... it looks like something the Insane Clown Posse might use...



Oh now I'll have to change it. I can't stand those guys.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Hey! I *like* Neil Diamond!




Weirdo. Sicko. Wacko. 

Just plain gross, man.
::shakes head:: Maybe we don't know *you* anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Weirdo. Sicko. Wacko.
> 
> Just plain gross, man.
> ::shakes head:: Maybe we don't know *you* anymore.



Do you ever really know anyone on the net? I mean you could be a white jewish guy and we would never know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Little bunny frufru hoppin' through the forest pickin' up the field mice and boppin' 'em on the head




We had one along that line a friend came up for my friend's now-sheep-lovin' cleric... 

"Little cleric Elwin hopping through the forest/ picking up the kobolds and bopping them on the head!"


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to find an avatar I like one of these days. How do you guys with the custom ones do it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to find an avatar I like one of these days. How do you guys with the custom ones do it?



Scanning in pics and/or digital development of 'em.


----------



## Aeson

I think the hard part is getting it under 64 x 64.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Darren Calvert is an awesome artist. I asked anyone had a picture of a Shifter monk for one of my players and he drew this one (it's the top picture).




That's pretty cool.   

My friend Richard can draw really good too. Here's a link to a pic he did of my friend's cleric (the pic size is too big to insert into the message): Richard's artwork


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> That and my sig and custom title wouldn't have to kill ya....






			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yow, that digs a little deep, eh?




Yup. Torm hates Cyric. But not as bad as he loathes, despises and hates Bane. And would love to kill the bastard again.  


That's pertaining to my original CT, not the tribute to Scotty one.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Torm hates Cyric. But not as bad as he loathes, despises and hates Bane. And would love to kill the bastard again.



I need to play a Cleric of Cyric sometime. It would be cool. I have a character that worshipped him but that was it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dinner tonight is a Pizza Hutt veggie lover 1/2 w/Bacon.
> 
> Mmmmmm, bacon.....




Considering that any opossum you have would already be dried meat from the dry heat.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you ever really know anyone on the net? I mean you could be a white jewish guy and we would never know.




None of the above. Heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering that any opossum you have would already be dried meat from the dry heat.....



Actually, we've been getiing rain off and on for the past week. So its not really that dry here right now. Still a little moist out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> None of the above. Heh.



Nuts. I could have sworn it was 'Raisinette with choice of appendages'. Looks like I was terribly wrong.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, we've been getiing rain off and on for the past week. So its not really that dry here right now. Still a little moist out.




It'd really cool things down if it rained here.... it's a little cooler than the 100 degrees it was the past 2 days. Too hot for here and then add in the humidity!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nuts. I could have sworn it was 'Raisinette with choice of appendages'. Looks like I was terribly wrong.




Leave your fantasies outta this!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too hot for here and then add in the humidity!



I stepped outside yesterday morning and a cloud rolled in front of me, it was pretty big and dark. About a second late we had a hit the area and our neighbors newly planted palm tree ruptured forth from the ground and went flying. I thought, to heck with my morning walk, I went back inside.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Leave your fantasies outta this!!



Is it wrong that they come from an island? 

_Du plane boss, du plane!_


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Female Gendered Frukathka?



I'd pay to see that...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I stepped outside yesterday morning and a cloud rolled in front of me, it was pretty big and dark. About a second late we had a hit the area and our neighbors newly planted palm tree ruptured forth from the ground and went flying. I thought, to heck with my morning walk, I went back inside.




Dang! That was one heckuva storm!   

The last one we had a week ago at night was mostly an electrical storm: lotsa lightning that flashed so much the thunder couldn't keep up!!!    Surprisingly, not alot of rain. A decent amount but not a downpour like we'd usually get out of a storm like that.


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We had one along that line a friend came up for my friend's now-sheep-lovin' cleric...
> 
> "Little cleric Elwin hopping through the forest/ picking up the kobolds and bopping them on the head!"




We did something like that for the noisy cleric in plate mail.

_Clang clang clang went the cleric!_


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool.
> 
> My friend Richard can draw really good too. Here's a link to a pic he did of my friend's cleric (the pic size is too big to insert into the message): Richard's artwork




Very nice. I wish I had talent like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd pay to see that...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



My cat is female, and so is the feline goddess named after her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> We did something like that for the noisy cleric in plate mail.
> 
> _Clang clang clang went the cleric!_



So, wheres the chorus line?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Very nice. I wish I had talent like that.




Me too. I got out of it and lost some of my "edge".... 

Here's my version of the same cleric: My version 

Plus one I did for a guy down in Australia of his character: Character art 

I kinda wish I'd kept at it, I'd probably be near his level....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> We did something like that for the noisy cleric in plate mail.
> 
> _Clang clang clang went the cleric!_




Mine's got the "Roze Salute" named after her....  


(basically another name for flipping someone off...   )


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My cat is female, and so is the feline goddess named after her.




IIRC, Bast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Here's my version of the same cleric: My version
> 
> Plus one I did for a guy down in Australia of his character: Character art



Our talent level for artwork is about the same, I guess. I haven't really done any art since I graduated from HS though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> IIRC, Bast.



Actually, in my homebrew, the feline overgoddess is named Frukthka. My cats name is Fruity. She (my cat) also goes by the names of: Fruitsy, fruitsie-pie, fruit-cup and fruiticious (lupinski).


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're seriously missin' out. Family Guy has to be one of the best adult oriented cartoons on tv.



While it has mature content, I'd hesitate to describe it as 'Adult'.

Round these parts, that's tantamount to calling it a porno.

- Kemrain the 'Adult'


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Son of the male gendered canine hivemind. Kemrain thought it wasn't original enough. I changed it to its current name. Then I changed it again to We are the Hivemind you will be assimilated. Kemrain wanted it changed back to the second one.



I'm a demanding little bugger, I am.

I like the title.

- Kemrain the Famous.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, in my homebrew, the feline overgoddess is named Frukthka. My cats name is Fruity. She (my cat) also goes by the names of: Fruitsy, fruitsie-pie, fruit-cup and fruiticious (lupinski).



I'm gonna call her Fru2.

- Kemrain7


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm gonna call her Fru2.



Heh. Maybe Fru2o.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, in my homebrew, the feline overgoddess is named Frukthka. My cats name is Fruity. She (my cat) also goes by the names of: Fruitsy, fruitsie-pie, fruit-cup and fruiticious (lupinski).




Ok we didn't say anything about your homebrew....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

"Only the nose knows..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok we didn't say anything about your homebrew....



I was trying to allude to it. Apparently I failed.


----------



## Steve Jung

Evening Hive. How's it going?


----------



## reveal

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Evening Hive. How's it going?




Turkey purple.


----------



## Steve Jung

Marmoset orange


----------



## reveal

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Marmoset orange




I don't know who you think you are, but language like that will *not* be tolerated on this board. Marmoset orange, indeed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

clockwork orange.


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Turkey purple.



Tastes like burning.


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> Tastes like burning.




Speaking of your e-mail address, I still need it for Pigskin Pick'em.  

I posted mine in that thread so you can e-mail it to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Evening Hive. How's it going?



 I'm doing well, and yourself?


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Speaking of your e-mail address, I still need it for Pigskin Pick'em.
> 
> I posted mine in that thread so you can e-mail it to me.



I thought I could just join the group once you set it up?  I have an ESPN account. (Have since 96)

If you still need it, I'll sent it to you in the morning when I can access it.  I use a different one for ESPN and Yahoo than for here (Mostly for privacy).


----------



## Steve Jung

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't know who you think you are, but language like that will *not* be tolerated on this board. Marmoset orange, indeed.



Oh, but turkey purple is just fine? 


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Steve Jung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Hive. How's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing well, and yourself?
Click to expand...


Pretty good. Trying to survive the heat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh, but turkey purple is just fine?



The clockwork orange too!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As Acoma would say, "HOORAY FOR BOOBIES!!!!!"
> 
> And the Bloodhound Gang.



Hey!  Stop stealin my lines!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool.
> 
> My friend Richard can draw really good too. Here's a link to a pic he did of my friend's cleric (the pic size is too big to insert into the message): Richard's artwork



Remind me to kill Richard kay?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey!  Stop stealin my lines!!!



 Whose Line Is It?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Pretty good. Trying to survive the heat.



Oh, I can relate. It's been in the 90s here without the heat index. Blech. And it's been crazy humid.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whose Line Is It?



All lines which I claim are my lines, for they are lines that are mine and this is good, and for the goodness of the lines they shall be mine for no other has the power that I have with my lines which are the lines of goodness and stuffs...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

And what if it is a ley line?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

If I have not claimed it then it is not good for it is not one of my lines which are good with the stuffs and what not...


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And what if it is a ley line?



 Too much Rifts for you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If I have not claimed it then it is not good for it is not one of my lines which are good with the stuffs and what not...



Either I am tired beyond comprehension or my mind cannot piece together the meaning of these combined words.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Too much Rifts for you?



Haven't played Rifts since '98


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If I have not claimed it then it is not good for it is not one of my lines which are good with the stuffs and what not...



Um, are you a lawyer?


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought I could just join the group once you set it up?  I have an ESPN account. (Have since 96)
> 
> If you still need it, I'll sent it to you in the morning when I can access it.  I use a different one for ESPN and Yahoo than for here (Mostly for privacy).




You can, I was just going to e-mail everyone with the group name and password.


----------



## Aeson

Good morning hive. Guess what it came a storm last night and my DSL went out again. They just got it fixed 16 hours later.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Hi, Hive.  I've been busier than a one-legged man at a butt-kicking contest, or I'd have posted sooner!


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hi, Hive.  I've been busier than a one-legged man at a butt-kicking contest, or I'd have posted sooner!



How do you think a one legged man would fair in such a contest?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Evening Hive. How's it going?




At that time, watching the thunder and lightning from a darkened house with several lit candles on the table.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey!  Stop stealin my lines!!!




I guess I know you a little *too* well, eh?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Remind me to kill Richard kay?




Ok. So why do you want to do a "Kill Richard"?   

You draw good too!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I can relate. It's been in the 90s here without the heat index. Blech. And it's been crazy humid.




It's about 71 out there now. MUCH BETTER than that near or right above 100 degrees it was Tues and Wed here... PLUS humidity!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Lady_Acoma
> If I have not claimed it then it is not good for it is not one of my lines which are good with the stuffs and what not.






			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Either I am tired beyond comprehension or my mind cannot piece together the meaning of these combined words.




Psst. It's her meds talking.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you think a one legged man would fair in such a contest?




Quite poorly, I'd think!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Salutations, hive!  *waves*

I'm in a good mood!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Salutations, hive!  *waves*
> 
> I'm in a good mood!




Good moods can be contagious!  I'd be careful waving around like that!


----------



## Aeson

Greeting your Majesty. How wonderful it is you grace us with your presence in the hubmle hivemind.To what honor do we owe your wonderous mood and your allowance to us in sharing your good mood?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Greeting your Majesty. How wonderful it is you grace us with your presence in the hubmle hivemind.To what honor do we owe your wonderous mood and your allowance to us in sharing your good mood?




suckup


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> suckup



Yes that was out loud.

Never hurts to suck up to the Queen.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Good moods can be contagious!  I'd be careful waving around like that!



 That's *why* I'm waving it around!  To share it!!

Aeson - I don't really know why I'm in a good mood... I turned in the keys for our old apartment today... it's Friday... it's pay day... I get to do some shopping for the new apartment tonight... all of that could contribute to my good mood.

I'm just happy.  

reveal - you're just jealous because Aeson is cooler than you.


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Salutations, hive!  *waves*
> 
> I'm in a good mood!



Care to share why?  (Or just the good mood?)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes that was out loud.
> 
> Never hurts to suck up to the Queen.



 Oh - it's true.

I am quite powerful - I could have one of my many doppleganger minions come take over your life with nothing more than a flick of the wrist! ... and where would you be, you ask?  Dead!  Ha-ha!  Because not only am I powerful, I'm also eeevil.

Aeson knows what's up!


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> reveal - you're just jealous because Aeson is cooler than you.




*grumble*at least I'm not a unicorn lover*grumble*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

reveal said:
			
		

> *grumble*at least I'm not a unicorn lover*grumble*




Hey!  I'm a _Universe_ lover, thank you very much!! 

Though ((*glaces at avitar*))... I do have a soft spot in my heart for unicorns.  In fact, I happen to have a very large stuffed unicorn named Stephen in my apartment (ahhh... fond memories of my 21st birthday!).


----------



## Jdvn1

What about dark unicorns?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What about dark unicorns?



 If it is a magic horse with a single horn - I'm a fan.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If it is a magic horse with a single horn - I'm a fan.




And cloven hoofs...don't forget that.  Unicorns are artiodactyl (even-toed) creatures.


----------



## Aeson

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Oh - it's true.
> 
> I am quite powerful - I could have one of my many doppleganger minions come take over your life with nothing more than a flick of the wrist! ... and where would you be, you ask?  Dead!  Ha-ha!  Because not only am I powerful, I'm also eeevil.
> 
> Aeson knows what's up!



Any doppleganger you send to take over my life must have done something wrong. It would be punshment for it


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Any doppleganger you send to take over my life must have done something wrong. It would be punshment for it




The Queen does not make mistakes. If she sent a doppleganger to take your life, you would die. It would not be punishment for the shapeshifter but a reward for a life of service. It would be punishment for *you*. Do not anger the Queen.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> The Queen does not make mistakes. If she sent a doppleganger to take your life, you would die. It would not be punishment for the shapeshifter but a reward for a life of service. It would be punishment for *you*. Do not anger the Queen.



You speak for the one you so openly mocked just a short while ago. You are bold me friend. Bold indeed.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal...what's snuffocity?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> reveal...what's snuffocity?



 I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> reveal...what's snuffocity?




It's word that I made up that has taken on a life of its own. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141821


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> It's word that I made up that has taken on a life of its own.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141821




Very cool!


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Very cool!




Use it in everyday life!


----------



## Aeson

You creat word. You know every song written. You have the time to post here. Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> You creat word. You know every song written. You have the time to post here. Is there anything you can't do?




Many, many things.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> You creat word. You know every song written. You have the time to post here. Is there anything you can't do?




You "creat"ed a word, too!

Sorry..after Joshua Dyal pointed out a misspelling of my own yesterday, I've been in proof-reader mode.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You "creat"ed a word, too!
> 
> Sorry..after Joshua Dyal pointed out a misspelling of my own yesterday, I've been in proof-reader mode.




That's "proofreader."


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You "creat"ed a word, too!
> 
> Sorry..after Joshua Dyal pointed out a misspelling of my own yesterday, I've been in proof-reader mode.



I don't mean you, Cal. I wish people would stop correcting spelling or pointing it out. As long as the point gets across just leave it alone. We are not writing books here. We are having casual conversations. I'm not an English Major. It seems everyone around here thinks they are.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't mean you, Cal. I wish people would stop correcting spelling or pointing it out. As long as the point gets across just leave it alone. We are not writing books here. We are having casual conversations. I'm not an English Major. It seems everyone around here thinks they are.




I was an American Airman, not an English Major. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------



## Aeson

Again don't take that mini rant personally. I just get a little annoyed with some folks sometimes.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I was an American Airman, not an English Major. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night!



Good for you.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Again don't take that mini rant personally. I just get a little annoyed with some folks sometimes.




We all do. It's ok to rant, just remember that if someone does correct you, don't take it personally. It's not an indictment of you as a person, or even you're ability to communicate.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Again don't take that mini rant personally. I just get a little annoyed with some folks sometimes.




I didn't...I was just messin' with ya.  No offense intended.  I screw stuff up all the time!

*is still wiping tears from laughing at reveal's pointing out my "proof-reader" gaff*


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I didn't...I was just messin' with ya.  No offense intended.  I screw stuff up all the time!
> 
> *is still wiping tears from laughing at reveal's pointing out my "proof-reader" gaff*




At least they're tears of joy!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> At least they're tears of joy!




Heh... trust me, I end up laughing at myself over something at least once a day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Use it in everyday life!



until the days of glory past catch up to a wasted youth!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> At least they're tears of joy!



The mist settles on the cheecks of faded time and the humanity of earths past catches the freight train to Loungwhun.


----------



## Aeson

I do tend to take stuff like that personal sometimes. I am often feel like the dumbest person in the room when I am with a group of gamers. They all have such expansive knowledge. 

I often know how to spell the word. I just try to type so fast I leave some off. For words I can't spell I google. We need a spellcheck. So other wouldn't have to do it for us.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do tend to take stuff like that personal sometimes. I am often feel like the dumbest person in the room when I am with a group of gamers. They all have such expansive knowledge.
> 
> I often know how to spell the word. I just try to type so fast I leave some off. For words I can't spell I google. We need a spellcheck. So other wouldn't have to do it for us.




I usually look over my posts before I click Submit. That way I can, hopefully, catch any gross spelling/grammatical errors. 

And you shouldn't feel dumb. Everyone has knowledge that can be shared with others. If you're in a room with others, chances are you know something they don't and vice versa.


----------



## Kemrain

I was so busy today reading about Samantha the Red that I didn't post to the hive! Gasp! Shock! Amazement!


I'm a really slow reader.

- Kemrain the Slooooow.


----------



## Darkness

reveal said:
			
		

> taken on a life of its own.



 You mean you'd like it to?


----------



## reveal

Darkness said:
			
		

> You mean you'd like it to?




Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Is that such a bad thing?



Only when twilight crawls on by with an empty stomach and says, "Fill me up."


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> It seems I've created a brand new word that people are enjoying.
> 
> _*Snuffocity* - Catch the fever!_



I've got a fever, and the only perscription is more snuffocity!

- Kemrain the Cowbell.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've got a fever, and the only perscriotion is more snuffocity!
> 
> - Kemrain the Cowbell.




Classic!

http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/more_cowbell.mov

http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/more_cowbell.wmv


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only when twilight crawls on by with an empty stomach and says, "Fill me up."




You just, like, blew my mind!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was so busy today reading about Samantha the Red that I didn't post to the hive! Gasp! Shock! Amazement!
> 
> 
> I'm a really slow reader.
> 
> - Kemrain the Slooooow.



 That's so worth it, though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't mean you, Cal. I wish people would stop correcting spelling or pointing it out. As long as the point gets across just leave it alone. We are not writing books here. We are having casual conversations. I'm not an English Major. It seems everyone around here thinks they are.




Especially when you leave out a couple of commas....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do tend to take stuff like that personal sometimes. I am often feel like the dumbest person in the room when I am with a group of gamers. They all have such expansive knowledge.
> 
> I often know how to spell the word. I just try to type so fast I leave some off. For words I can't spell I google. We need a spellcheck. So other wouldn't have to do it for us.




I know that my friend can actually spell if he takes his time. If he hurries, like you, then typos happen.   But give him time with writing out an email, and it's hard-pressed to find a typo anywhere in it but they abound like crazy in his IMs. 

'Sides that, we're only human... or a similar species in some cases.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I usually look over my posts before I click Submit. That way I can, hopefully, catch any gross spelling/grammatical errors.
> 
> And you shouldn't feel dumb. Everyone has knowledge that can be shared with others. If you're in a room with others, chances are you know something they don't and vice versa.




I tend to double-check my posts as well. The more tired I am when I make them, the more that tend to slip through. That's when it's time to call it quits.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when you leave out a couple of commas....



 Commas are for pansies!


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Commas are for pansies!




Or chameleons.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Or for monkeys to swing on....


----------



## Aeson

They're for the birds.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

And the bees...


----------



## Kemrain

Seven!

- Kemrain the Giggly.


----------



## Kemrain

I just got back from eating suchi-c+s.  I love suchi-c+s. It's so tasty.

- Kemrain the Inside Joke.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Seven!
> 
> - Kemrain the Giggly.




GUTTER!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> GUTTER!



 Welcome to the gutter, we've got fun 'n games..?

- Kemrain the Suggestive?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Commas are for pansies!



 Hay, I *like* co..m..

Dammit!

- Kemrain the Pansy.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> reveal...what's snuffocity?



Snuffocity is a perfectly cromulent word.

- Kemrain the Embiggened.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Or chameleons.



 Oh, come on.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just got back from eating suchi-c+s.  I love suchi-c+s. It's so tasty.
> 
> - Kemrain the Inside Joke.



 I had Indian food today!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I had Indian food today!



 Indian Food cannot hold a candle to suchi-c+s, I am afraid.

It's also too spicy.

Curry indeed!

- Kemrani the Pansy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Indian Food cannot hold a candle to suchi-c+s, I am afraid.
> 
> It's also too spicy.
> 
> Curry indeed!
> 
> - Kemrani the Pansy.



 This was very good Indian food. Also, nan is great.

And they had mango ice cream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Seven!
> 
> - Kemrain the Giggly.



Seventy-seven (77)!


----------



## Aeson

seven hundred and seventy seven 777


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> seven hundred and seventy seven 777



seven thousand, seven hundred and seventy seven (7,777)!


----------



## Kemrain

Last number game. You win!

- Kemrain the 7


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.




Haven't you ever heard of the comma comma comma comma comma chameleon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

69?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Haven't you ever heard of the comma comma comma comma comma chameleon?



I always thought it was 'karma chameleon'


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I always thought it was 'karma chameleon'




Well you were wrong then, weren't you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Well you were wrong then, weren't you?



I suppose the vernal equinox will consider passing by us with thermal viscosity, but then what would the Kaurlnauth do?


----------



## Kemrain

Karmic Lizards are bitches! They Curse and Doom you if you use melee weapons on them, aand they hardly ever leave a corpse to eat, so you cen get Lucky or Fate Smiles. At least ranged weapons are safe.

I hate them so good.

- Kemrain the ADoMmer.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Karmic Lizards are bitches! They Curse and Doom you if you use melee weapons on them, aand they hardly ever leave a corpse to eat, so you cen get Lucky or Fate Smiles. At least ranged weapons are safe.
> 
> I hate them so good.
> 
> - Kemrain the ADoMmer.




_Hate so good.
C'mon Kemrain you gotta hate so good.
Sometimes dislike don't feel like it should
You gotta
Hate so good._

With all apologies to John Mellencamp. *(1982) Hurt so good from the album American Fool*


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> _Hate so good.
> C'mon Kemrain you gotta hate so good.
> Sometimes dislike don't feel like it should
> You gotta
> Hate so good._



 Y'gotta say who sings it and on what album, when it was released, and on what label, reveal.. C'mon...


Lazy bugger...

- Kemrain the Lyric'd.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'gotta say who sings it and on what album, when it was released, and on what label, reveal.. C'mon...
> 
> 
> Lazy bugger...
> 
> - Kemrain the Lyric'd.




I did. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Haven't you ever heard of the comma comma comma comma comma chameleon?



 You sure it's not come on come on come on come on come on chameleon?


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I did. I don't know what you're talking about.



_You lie, 
you lie, 
*you lie*_*!
* 
- Kemrain the American Head Charge.

Haiku.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Karmic Lizards are bitches! They Curse and Doom you if you use melee weapons on them, aand they hardly ever leave a corpse to eat, so you cen get Lucky or Fate Smiles. At least ranged weapons are safe.
> 
> I hate them so good.
> 
> - Kemrain the ADoMmer.



 Wow, I had never heard lizard conspiracy theory before.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Haiku.



Bless you.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I always thought it was 'karma chameleon'



No its comma chameleon. They pretend to be other punctuation. Sometimes its question mark or qoutes but they're a period a certain number of days a month. Then you don't want to be near them.


----------



## Kemrain

_"Rich chocolate, smooth caramel, creamy nuget, cat hair."

"What are you doing with that toilet brush?! I can't take you anywhere!"

"The sampler's not on, ngwaaglaagla..."

"Oh, your wife, Mr. Peterson, there was a horrible mixup with a cement truck and some lumber going to Japan. I'm sure she's having a great time..."

"Now that we're all deaf...."

"She's got a fish hook nose, my woman..."

"Aagh! Thumb tacks! Aaaugh!! Lemon juice! It burns with the power of lemons!! How could this be any worse!?

"Don't get backed into a corner! Don't get jacked up!"

"I feel just like a; oh god we're repeating ourselves already."
"The only way we can maintain any credibility is to cash in on what we've done before."
"*Maintain any credibility*?!"

"Oh, god, it hurts so bad I'm beginning to hallucinate. Oh, look, it's my third grade music teacher."

"Its all on tape!"

"What's that Willy? You say there's a black hole in my pants? I thought it was in my brain!"

"So if you like this one, the 10 o'clock show is the same as the 3 o'clock. Uh, where are the funny things I was saying about bananas?"

"You are halfway through the, album.. It, what rhymes with album?"

"Yukelele solo!"

"Insert Chrono Trigger character."

"Doris! I've forgotten how to do my own ing voice!"

"Practically nothing in common with the old style product."

"OOOoooooOOoooOOooOooo.."

"What do you mean my new [how job?] album is just like the last one? These boops and bips are slightly different."

"We were never Space Rock, folks. You just thought we were Space Rock because [Lexor?] playedthe guitar so damn.. well.."

"He can hit pretty hard for a one-armed guitar player, I tell ya!"

"OooOooh, I'm on PCP.. Don't try this at home, kids!"

"Sittin' at home with my 2600, playin' the games that make me, happy."

"This is *insane*!"

"Oh crap, something's not grounded!"

"[Inaudible]"

"Now, I draw the line, at bad R&B.."
"I think we need to go for the extreme programming version of this."

"I ran out of swap space again."
"That's ok, the server crashed anyway."
"Yeah, it's down."
"We're trying to stretch this wave, and it's taking two hours."
"Is everything distorted, or is that just, in my head?"
"Actually, the speaker is just vibrating against the wall again."
"Are you real? Can I touch you?"
"I can't tell, the PCP has to wear off.. OOW!"
"My eyeballs are bleeding.."
"Here.."
"..Please make it stop! *Please*!!"
"I'm seeing rats.."
"Get 'em oorrghh.."
"Is that my eye?"
"Now I'm seeing rats."
"Wow, this starfield effect is awsome.. Oh, , wrong project."
"...Satan's infinite loop!"
"It's 6am.. I think it's been 6am for a couple of hours, now."

"I can hear the weaver of the universe."
"The first notes of the big bang still echo around this room. I can feel them through every molecule of my body."

"Oh, no, it rebooted! That must have happened when the power went out. Who turned on the bathroom light?"

"Every chord is G!"

"You are three quarters of the way through the album! Go go go!"
"Congratulations!"

"Monkey!"

"Translation: Have a popsicle, kid, they're free!"

"I don't have to do anything to this, this is ed up as it is!"

"Translation: Do you want to see my pants?!"

"Where can a guy get some pants around here?"

"I am Yuuki!"

"It's quittin' time, Doris, I need that file!"

"Keep on the lookout, Monkey!"

"Oh, hello. We're going to talk about playing today."
"Playing with eachother, Geoffrey?"
"Yes Bungle, do you have a special friend that you like to play with?"
"Geoffrey, yesterday we played with our balls, didn't we? Are we going to play with our friend's balls today?"
"Yes, and we can play with our twangers as well! Have you seen Bungle's twanger?"
"Oh-ho, I have, eheh, I showed him how to pluck with it, yeah."
"Yes! It's my plusking instrument! Can you pluck like Bungle?"
"I can! I'm the best plucker here!"
"Let's get back to Bungle's twanger!"
__
"And remember, you can bounce your balls at the same time if you like. Or, if you haven't got any balls, you can ask a friend if you can play with his!"

"Banging can be fun!"
"Yes! And I was banging away all last night with Rod and Roger."
"Yes, but it broke my plucking instrument."

"Isn't the chicken lucky?"

"Monkey monkey monkey__ monkey__ monkey..."

"It became boiling, and sticky.."

"It's not unusual to be.."

"Well it happens for me."
"It's a paralell universe where you came; this happens."

"Monkey, draw your gun!"
"Keep on the lookout, Monkey."
__
"We've got four laptops in this room, all of which are going to be in use, plus two computers, plus a curtain rod. Something aught to come of this."

"It's spelled N O O..."

"Do you want to play a game?"

"This doesn't look like wonderland, I need the door!"

"Haiku."
"Blowing swiftly through trees, 
Braindead Monkeys damage decends to destroy all 
weeping swords like great tempest."

"Anyone can suck,
But we make it an artform,
Please to kills us now."

"One armed guitarist,
Rocks and rolls all the pretty girls
Boy becomes a man."

"Braindead Monkeys rock,
In some paralell timeline
But not in this one."

"We'll fix it in post,
Great tradition save many lives,
But today not yours!"

"Shutting down.. Last chance.."

_- Kemrain the "*No One* Will Get It." "I *Know*!"


----------



## Kemrain

Please tell me I didn't just post that.. Crap..

This last post brought to you by peer pressure. I did NOT write that!

And they suck at Haiku!

- Kemrain the in Hiding Now.


----------



## Aeson

Did your fingers get tired after all that?

That may be the longest post I've seen in the hive.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Please tell me I didn't just post that.. Crap..
> 
> This last post brought to you by peer pressure. I did NOT write that!
> 
> And they suck at Haiku!
> 
> - Kemrain the in Hiding Now.



That was.... long


----------



## Jdvn1

I got it!


----------



## Jdvn1

You all know haiku
Is a Japanese poem--
Can you senryu?


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvey said:
			
		

> You all know haiku
> Is a Japanese poem--
> Do you know senryu?



 Given my knowledge of the Japanese language..

I'm fairly sure that senryu is 3 syllables. Sen-ry-u. It's pronounced something like Sayn-Ree-You.

But thanks for the links, JDiv. Goodness.

- Kemrain the Glad No One is Pissed at Hir Yet for the Long Post.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I got it!



 And thus..?

You're my hero.

- Kemrain the Pleased to be Wrong.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. So why do you want to do a "Kill Richard"?
> 
> You draw good too!



*scratches her head thinking* I must have sent you one of my pics through AIM hunh, cause I can't remember it...but my meds don't help that.

And my meds don't talk!  Just me and the voices inside my head!  And sometimes my shoes if they are being naughty...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That's *why* I'm waving it around!  To share it!!
> 
> Aeson - I don't really know why I'm in a good mood... I turned in the keys for our old apartment today... it's Friday... it's pay day... I get to do some shopping for the new apartment tonight... all of that could contribute to my good mood.
> 
> I'm just happy.
> 
> reveal - you're just jealous because Aeson is cooler than you.



You know I liked the days when I was in really good moods for no apparent reason, but then my "doctors" decided that my having rapidly cycling manic days was not good and now they are trying to drug me outta them....jerks.  *grumbles*


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Given my knowledge of the Japanese language..
> 
> I'm fairly sure that senryu is 3 syllables. Sen-ry-u. It's pronounced something like Sayn-Ree-You.
> 
> But thanks for the links, JDiv. Goodness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Glad No One is Pissed at Hir Yet for the Long Post.



 Ah, too much Street Fighter II for me, probably.

Fixed.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Seventy-seven (77)!



Subtract the "ate" part of that equation...I haven't had any food and that on an empty stomach...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Hey Hive..anybody up and awake and wanna chat using one of the many fine chat programs available to us?  I'm un-sleepy.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm awake, but sleepy. Gonna post to my games and then go to bed, likely.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm awake, but sleepy. Gonna post to my games and then go to bed, likely.




Good night!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm up too, but am also probably going to go off to bed soon.  Helping people move sucks.  And when you, the scrawny ashed girl are the only one with a truck and the others are all wussy computer gamer boys you end up doing most of the heavy lifting even if they are twice your size....stupid boys.  This is why I like the girl parts...well that and they are just sexy and yummy and stuff, but yeah...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Sigh... I am forced to face the night alone!  Without the release of slumber; unable to trod the shores of the Sea of Dreams...

G'night, Lady Acoma!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No see you can trod all over them, just not lay down and enjoy their snuggly goodness...trod away my friend!  Night!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Sigh... the Hive sleeps tonight.

Off to wander the tv channels!  g'night, Hive!


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sigh... the Hive sleeps tonight.
> 
> Off to wander the tv channels!  g'night, Hive!



In the forum,
the mighty forum
the hivemind sleeps tonight....
Aweeeee......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Welcome to the gutter, we've got fun 'n games..?
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive?




That's the Hive gutter for ya! All fun n' games!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Indian Food cannot hold a candle to suchi-c+s, I am afraid.
> 
> It's also too spicy.
> 
> Curry indeed!
> 
> - Kemrani the Pansy.




Sushi good! Especially when you leave the raw fish outta it!   That stuff does a mean number to my digestive system.   The worst thing is those oysters they have... UGH!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *scratches her head thinking* I must have sent you one of my pics through AIM hunh, cause I can't remember it...but my meds don't help that.




Yep. You did. A were-cat or were-tiger. You draw better animals than he can. He did line art for the con we went to last month. But then he drew alot of those when he was really having bad insomnia. 



> And my meds don't talk!  Just me and the voices inside my head!  And sometimes my shoes if they are being naughty...




Yeah. Suuuuure.... blame the meds.....   I betcha those voices have a nice group conversation going on in there....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm up too, but am also probably going to go off to bed soon.  Helping people move sucks.  And when you, the scrawny ashed girl are the only one with a truck and the others are all wussy computer gamer boys you end up doing most of the heavy lifting even if they are twice your size....stupid boys.  This is why I like the girl parts...well that and they are just sexy and yummy and stuff, but yeah...




Yeah. Most guys are wussies. That's what they get for parking their fat asses on the chair all day long!   

And then they wonder why we have more muscle than they do... 



Not to mention other "distractions".....


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Suuuuure.... blame the meds.....   I betcha those voices have a nice group conversation going on in there....



The're plotting a Coup


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> The're plotting a Coup



Damnable voices!  Always out to get me!!!  Maybe if I stab my head enough I will kill them all....


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, slow day in the Hive.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Damnable voices!  Always out to get me!!!  Maybe if I stab my head enough I will kill them all....



Probably.  But maybe that's what they want you to do.  Finish their dirty work for you.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, slow day in the Hive.



I think I put it to sleep singing earlier.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I put it to sleep singing earlier.



 I didn't know that song was a lullaby.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't know that song was a lullaby.



That's because I hadn't gotten to the chorus with all the instruments, so it was just me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Zzzzzz.....

Huh? What?

Damn Bront! Making people sleepy!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's the Hive gutter for ya! All fun n' games!



All fun and games until someone loses an eye.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> All fun and games until someone loses an eye.



I don't know want to know how someone looses an eye with their mind in the gutter


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't know want to know how someone looses an eye with their mind in the gutter



Your right you don't want to know. Your security clearance is not high enough.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> All fun and games until someone loses an eye.





Steal my quote, why don't'cha!   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I don't know want to know how someone looses an eye with their mind in the gutter




You never know what kind of pointy things you find in the gutter....   



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Your right you don't want to know. Your security clearance is not high enough.




Codename: T-M-Frickin'-I


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Zzzzzz.....
> 
> Huh? What?
> 
> Damn Bront! Making people sleepy!



Maybe I should crank up the amp


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Steal my quote, why don't'cha!



Imitation is the best form of flattery.



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You never know what kind of pointy things you find in the gutter....



Ain't that the truth



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Codename: T-M-Frickin'-I



Codename accepted please stand by for DNA  and retinal scan.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> All fun and games until someone loses an eye.



And then, "Hey free eyeball!"


----------



## Aeson

What would you do with that eyeball? Use it to spy on people with your black magic?


----------



## Aeson

I played Munchkin for the first time Saturday. It was a lot of fun. I even won the last hand. Of the 4 then later 5 players only 2 had played before. We were told how to play. In the hosts instruction explanation he said we could help the creatures that were encountered by the other players. We started refering to this as "screwing" the other players. I jumped out to a big lead in almost every hand and they would screw with me when I was close to winning. At one of my turns I chose to go looking for trouble(which is where you fight a monster from your hand) and I asked "Is any one going to screw me?" which at 2am was the funnest thing we had ever heard. Everything is funny at that hour. One of the other players, a girl no less, asked "Can you beat it yourself?". This question nearly killed everyone at the table. We cracked up. 

I know this is not as funny to you as it is to me but I had to share.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dude, a lot of threads have been being closed down lately. At least, seems like to me.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I played Munchkin for the first time Saturday. It was a lot of fun. I even won the last hand. Of the 4 then later 5 players only 2 had played before. We were told how to play. In the hosts instruction explanation he said we could help the creatures that were encountered by the other players. We started refering to this as "screwing" the other players. I jumped out to a big lead in almost every hand and they would screw with me when I was close to winning. At one of my turns I chose to go looking for trouble(which is where you fight a monster from your hand) and I asked "Is any one going to screw me?" which at 2am was the funnest thing we had ever heard. Everything is funny at that hour. One of the other players, a girl no less, asked "Can you beat it yourself?". This question nearly killed everyone at the table. We cracked up.
> 
> I know this is not as funny to you as it is to me but I had to share.



Lots of things can be hilarious in mixed company late at night, with possable intoxicating things as well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Lots of things can be hilarious in mixed company late at night, with possable intoxicating things as well.



 Especially with Munchkin. I recommend Ninja Burger, though. It's just like Munchkin (same company, different flavor game), but sillier.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Especially with Munchkin. I recommend Ninja Burger, though. It's just like Munchkin (same company, different flavor game), but sillier.



Actualy, Ninja Burger is Steve Jackson I though.  I like Ninja Burger though, lots of fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, Ninja Burger is Steve Jackson I though.  I like Ninja Burger though, lots of fun.



 Munchkin is also Steve Jackson. There are two Ninja Burgers, though. One card game (a la Munchkin) and another roleplaying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And then, "Hey free eyeball!"



Eyeballs are yummy!


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Munchkin is also Steve Jackson. There are two Ninja Burgers, though. One card game (a la Munchkin) and another roleplaying.



I have Munchkin and Ninja Burger. Fluxx is good, too. It's also easy to learn.


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Damnable voices!  Always out to get me!!!  Maybe if I stab my head enough I will kill them all....



Did you ever take a...take a....take...

6 inch replica of the Empire State Building?

Yeah, and you stick it in your ear to see how far it would go?
Then you take a...take a...take a...

Ballpeen Hammer?

Yeah, and you start whacking it.  Oh that hurts!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I have Munchkin and Ninja Burger. Fluxx is good, too. It's also easy to learn.



Fluxx is cool, indeed. I prefer Mao, though.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fluxx is cool, indeed. I prefer Mao, though.



Not familiar with that one. How do you play?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ooh, bad question. There are only a few rules.
1. Never talk about the rules.
2. It's like Uno.
3. When in doubt, draw a card.

You have to learn to play through trial-and-error.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, bad question. There are only a few rules.
> 1. Never talk about the rules.
> 2. It's like Uno.
> 3. When in doubt, draw a card.
> 
> You have to learn to play through trial-and-error.



Gotcha. Is it played with special cards or a regular deck?


----------



## Jdvn1

Normal deck of cards, but often with multiple decks. The rules are decided beforehand, and vary from game to game.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Munchkin is also Steve Jackson. There are two Ninja Burgers, though. One card game (a la Munchkin) and another roleplaying.



Not familiar with the RPG, that's almost scary.  Why did I think Munchkin wasn't Steve Jackson?


----------



## Aeson

I haven't heard of Fluxx or Moa. I played Uno and Rook as a kid. Have you guys played Rook. I think its like Spades. Ninja Burger I'll look into that one. 


The was alcohol involved Saturday but only 2 were drinking.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I thought Rook was more like Uno...I could be wrong.  I suck at card games, anyway.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I thought Rook was more like Uno...I could be wrong.  I suck at card games, anyway.




Every rule you'll ever need to know about almost every cardgame ever.

http://www.everyrule.com/cardgames_az_list.html


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Every rule you'll ever need to know about almost every cardgame ever.
> 
> http://www.everyrule.com/cardgames_az_list.html




Thanks...but it's some sort of mental block.  I can learn a card game today, and tomorrow I've forgotten the rules completely.  I never cared for them as a kid, and that carried over into grownup-hood.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

*pokes head in*

::whispering:: Oh... the hive must be sleeping.

Well - it's time to WAKE UP!!


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *pokes head in*
> 
> ::whispering:: Oh... the hive must be sleeping.
> 
> Well - it's time to WAKE UP!!




Hey hey! What's going on? I was just jerk.....ed out of bed.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *pokes head in*
> 
> ::whispering:: Oh... the hive must be sleeping.
> 
> Well - it's time to WAKE UP!!




AAAACCK!!!

Actually, I'm chained to the oar here at work trying to get some things finished before leaving at noon.  Everyone else are just slackers.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Yay!  The hivemind lives!!  

How is everyone today?

Absolutely beautiful here in Northern VA today.  Partly sunny, warm, and going to stay that way for a few days!  (now, if only my oatmeal weren't scalding hot I'd be having a perfect day here at work)


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Yay!  The hivemind lives!!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Absolutely beautiful here in Northern VA today.  Partly sunny, warm, and going to stay that way for a few days!  (now, if only my oatmeal weren't scalding hot I'd be having a perfect day here at work)




Did you try the other two? I heard the third bowl was just right.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

reveal said:
			
		

> Did you try the other two? I heard the third bowl was just right.



 While I do have blond hair, I don't happen to work with a mama bear, papa bear, or a baby bear...


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> While I do have blond hair, I don't happen to work with a mama bear, papa bear, or a baby bear...




Maybe they're out for a walk and you just don't kn.... WHAT'S THAT BEHIND YOU?!?!


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I thought Rook was more like Uno...I could be wrong.  I suck at card games, anyway.




I only played spades a couple of times and Rook a few more than that. I played Uno more but I thought of it more like Spades. I could be wrong.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

reveal said:
			
		

> Maybe they're out for a walk and you just don't kn.... WHAT'S THAT BEHIND YOU?!?!



 AHHHHHHHHH!

... wait

*looks behind her*  There's a white-board and the door to my office... but no bears.

You almost had to fooled, reveal.  ALMOST.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Aeson said:
			
		

> I only played spades a couple of times and Rook a few more than that. I played Uno more but I thought of it more like Spades. I could be wrong.



 I remember playing Rook with my gram when I was young(er), but don't remember how it is played... when I worked at Wizards we sold a lot of it (when we had it in stock) lots of people would see it and do the, "Oh!  I haven't seen this since I was a little girl/boy!" and buy a copy for themselves and all of their siblings...


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> ... wait
> 
> *looks behind her*  There's a white-board and the door to my office... but no bears.
> 
> You almost had to fooled, reveal.  ALMOST.




But don't you know? Out of their natural habitat, bears have been known to adapt to their surroundings and can change shape at will. How do you know that white-board *isn't* a bear in disguise?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Maybe they're out for a walk and you just don't kn.... WHAT'S THAT BEHIND YOU?!?!




Oh sorry. Its just me.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

What sorts of crazy whacked-out nature television do you spend your time watching, reveal?!  We all know that bears don't change shape at will - sharks do that.  Duh.


----------



## Aeson

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I remember playing Rook with my gram when I was young(er), but don't remember how it is played... when I worked at Wizards we sold a lot of it (when we had it in stock) lots of people would see it and do the, "Oh!  I haven't seen this since I was a little girl/boy!" and buy a copy for themselves and all of their siblings...




That is the memory I had when I bought a Rook deck today. My family would play it and Uno quit a bit when I was younger.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh sorry. Its just me.



 All the way from Marietta, GA!  

Did you come all the way up to VA to see me?  

... I have a friend from Georgia.  Do you know where is Marietta in relation to Warner Robins?


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> What sorts of crazy whacked-out nature television do you spend your time watching, reveal?!  We all know that bears don't change shape at will - sharks do that.  Duh.




*sigh* _shakes head_

That's what they *want* you to think. It's all a conspiracy. The sharks, the bears, the squirrels, the leprechauns... They're all in on it. It's like a pyramid that leads up the head honcho.


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> All the way from Marietta, GA!
> 
> Did you come all the way up to VA to see me?
> 
> ... I have a friend from Georgia.  Do you know where is Marietta in relation to Warner Robins?




Warner Robins is about 120 miles southeast of Marietta.


----------



## reveal

Oh. And does my new avatar please thee, my Queen?

(Honestly, I want to see if anyone gets the joke)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

reveal said:
			
		

> Oh. And does my new avatar please thee, my Queen?
> 
> (Honestly, I want to see if anyone gets the joke)



 I don't think I get it... give me a hint?


----------



## Aeson

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> All the way from Marietta, GA!
> 
> Did you come all the way up to VA to see me?
> 
> ... I have a friend from Georgia.  Do you know where is Marietta in relation to Warner Robins?



I've been to Warner Robins. Marietta is north of Atlanta and Warner Robins is south, closer to Flordia I think. 

Yes I went to your office to see you but there was some woman down the hall speaking very loudly and it scared me.


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I don't think I get it... give me a hint?




It's an old comic from 1919. The cartoons, I think, were made in the 40's or 50's. I used to watch it when I was a kid in reruns (cuz I ain't that old). 

Also, it's one of the few comic strips to be honored on a special set of US postage stamps. 

I think I may change it back since no one gets it. It goes well with my title.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Oh. And does my new avatar please thee, my Queen?
> 
> (Honestly, I want to see if anyone gets the joke)



Its a comic character from Playboy I think. Snuffy but I think there is more to the name.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its a comic character from Playboy I think. Snuffy but I think there is more to the name.




Ok one person gets it. 

He's not from Playboy, since he's been around since 1919. But, yes, it is Snuffy Smith. I used to love the cartoon when I was a kid and my mom always joked about Barney Google with his 'goog-goog-googley eyes' since that was a hit song when she was young.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

reveal said:
			
		

> It's an old comic from 1919. The cartoons, I think, were made in the 40's or 50's. I used to watch it when I was a kid in reruns (cuz I ain't that old).
> 
> Also, it's one of the few comic strips to be honored on a special set of US postage stamps.
> 
> I think I may change it back since no one gets it. It goes well with my title.



 See - I recognized it as an old cartoon, but thought there was something more to it.    My dad used to record old cartoons for me so that I could watch them during the week when he was gone... many of them included the old cartoons from the 50's, etc.  (Among my favorite was Disney's animated Sleep Hallow).

They're all on pink VHS tapes.


----------



## Aeson

There may be a clone in Playboy.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Aeson said:
			
		

> There may be a clone in Playboy.



 That statement alone is very funny.  Like one of the bunnies may, in fact, be a clone.  Sounds like the tagline for a bizarre scifi super sexy thriller.


----------



## Aeson

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That statement alone is very funny.  Like one of the bunnies may, in fact, be a clone.  Sounds like the tagline for a bizarre scifi super sexy thriller.



We may one day see clones of models in the magazine.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> We may one day see clones of models in the magazine.




Wasn't Dolly on the cover of an adult magazine I read.... er... I mean, on the cover of a magazine I *saw* online that someone linked to and I only saw because I accidentally clicked the link because I never look at that kind of thing?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I recognized Snuffy Smith as soon as I saw him. I used to read that strip every Sunday as a kid!


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Wasn't Dolly on the cover of an adult magazine I read.... er... I mean, on the cover of a magazine I *saw* online that someone linked to and I only saw because I accidentally clicked the link because I never look at that kind of thing?




No that was Dolly Parton.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Munchkin is also Steve Jackson. There are two Ninja Burgers, though. One card game (a la Munchkin) and another roleplaying.



Munchikin can also be played as an RPG


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of Fluxx or Moa. I played Uno and Rook as a kid. Have you guys played Rook. I think its like Spades. Ninja Burger I'll look into that one.



Don't recall Rook. Fluxx is by the people at Looney Labs.


----------



## Aeson

Is Fluxx a CCG? I looked at the site and it said something about bulk rate for 6 or more decks.


----------



## FireLance

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Munchikin can also be played as an RPG



How odd, RPGs can also be played as a munchkin.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is Fluxx a CCG? I looked at the site and it said something about bulk rate for 6 or more decks.



Nope. Each box is exactly the same. There are variants (e.g. Eco-Fluxx), but they're stand alones. Looney Labs sells blank cards so you can make your own.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Munchikin can also be played as an RPG



 True, I forgot that. Ninja Burger as an RPG is cooler, though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And then, "Hey free eyeball!"




Vecna-style ping pong!! Yay!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Aeson
> I played Munchkin for the first time Saturday. It was a lot of fun. I even won the last hand. Of the 4 then later 5 players only 2 had played before. We were told how to play. In the hosts instruction explanation he said we could help the creatures that were encountered by the other players. We started refering to this as "screwing" the other players. I jumped out to a big lead in almost every hand and they would screw with me when I was close to winning. At one of my turns I chose to go looking for trouble(which is where you fight a monster from your hand) and I asked "Is any one going to screw me?" which at 2am was the funnest thing we had ever heard. Everything is funny at that hour. One of the other players, a girl no less, asked "Can you beat it yourself?". This question nearly killed everyone at the table. We cracked up.
> 
> I know this is not as funny to you as it is to me but I had to share.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Lots of things can be hilarious in mixed company late at night, with possable intoxicating things as well.




Heck. It doesn't even have to be late night or with booze.... Gutter-Brain can hit at any time! Day nor night, it doesn't matter!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I have Munchkin and Ninja Burger. Fluxx is good, too. It's also easy to learn.
> Did you ever take a...take a....take...
> 
> 6 inch replica of the Empire State Building?
> 
> Yeah, and you stick it in your ear to see how far it would go?
> Then you take a...take a...take a...
> 
> Ballpeen Hammer?
> 
> Yeah, and you start whacking it.  Oh that hurts!




Sounds like you either know from experience or watch Jackass...   

I heard someone talk about an ep of Jackass where some guy took a matchbox car, put it into a condom and then stuck it into a certain orifice and then, later at the hospital, told the doc that he 'ate the car' is why it was stuck *there*....  :\


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like you either know from experience or watch Jackass...
> 
> I heard someone talk about an ep of Jackass where some guy took a matchbox car, put it into a condom and then stuck it into a certain orifice and then, later at the hospital, told the doc that he 'ate the car' is why it was stuck *there*....  :\




That's from an old Saturday Night Live skit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I only played spades a couple of times and Rook a few more than that. I played Uno more but I thought of it more like Spades. I could be wrong.




Uno's fun and so is Fluxxx. Never played Rook or spades. There was one guy at work who was throwing a "party" where the only activities he mentioned was booze and spades.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> It's an old comic from 1919. The cartoons, I think, were made in the 40's or 50's. I used to watch it when I was a kid in reruns (cuz I ain't that old).
> 
> Also, it's one of the few comic strips to be honored on a special set of US postage stamps.
> 
> I think I may change it back since no one gets it. It goes well with my title.




And the comic strip is still printed in papers today. But I didn't know it went back that far, nor that it was even a cartoon at one time... Snuffy Smith is one of the comics that I *do* read on a regular basis. Along with Garfield, Beetle Bailey, Blondie, B.C., Family Circus, Wizard of ID (only available in the Sunday edition), and a few random others.


----------



## Aeson

Where has everyone been?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Work. Down at my sister's house the past 2 nights... And more work.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I don't post much on the weekends, and so far this week has been pretty hectic.  Work, another doctor's appointment to check on the progress of my leg, general malaise at the end of the day, and too darn many interesting threads at once!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't post much on the weekends, and so far this week has been pretty hectic.  Work, another doctor's appointment to check on the progress of my leg, general malaise at the end of the day, and too darn many interesting threads at once!




Is that the leg you messed up in that accident? Is it any better?


----------



## Steve Jung

reveal said:
			
		

> That's from an old Saturday Night Live skit.



Thank you, reveal. I'm glad someone else remembers the classics.  Young whippersnappers.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Is that the leg you messed up in that accident? Is it any better?




It's the same leg, indeed.  I thought I was doing better; I was walking w/out the boot thingy, but I was beginning to have a lot of pain again.  I went to the doctor yesterday, and he's pretty concerned about that.  So I have to start wearing the boot thingy again for the next 2 months AND use this device that uses electrical pulses to stimulate bone growth...

huhhuhhhuh...I said bone growth...huhuhhuh


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where has everyone been?



 Playing around with this thread. You said you wanted a Stargate game, Aeson, I think I may have one for you.

Come on by and talk characters with us.

- Kemrain the Only One Who Thinks Cal is Raunchy?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like you either know from experience or watch Jackass...
> 
> I heard someone talk about an ep of Jackass where some guy took a matchbox car, put it into a condom and then stuck it into a certain orifice and then, later at the hospital, told the doc that he 'ate the car' is why it was stuck *there*....  :\



That is actually on the movie which my idoit younger brother forced me to watch...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That is actually on the movie which my idoit younger brother forced me to watch...



I've only been forced to ever watch one or two movies, and fortunately they were better than I though they might be (Risky Business, and The Graduate, both by my parents).


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Playing around with this thread. You said you wanted a Stargate game, Aeson, I think I may have one for you.
> 
> Come on by and talk characters with us.
> 
> - Kemrain the Only One Who Thinks Cal is Raunchy?



 Can I play a Barbarian??


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can I play a Barbarian??



I have dibs on the Sorcerer


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh. I thought it'd be amusing to play D&D classes in a Stargate game. See how it shakes things up. "We have to align the arrays for the--" "Krug smash!"


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> I've only been forced to ever watch one or two movies, and fortunately they were better than I though they might be (Risky Business, and The Graduate, both by my parents).



*grumbles* I have been forced to watch a lot more then that, and many sucked...  Stupid siblings and parents! :\


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh. I thought it'd be amusing to play D&D classes in a Stargate game. See how it shakes things up. "We have to align the arrays for the--" "Krug smash!"



Banish or Dispell Evil would be immensely usefull (I think that's the right spell name)







			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *grumbles* I have been forced to watch a lot more then that, and many sucked... Stupid siblings and parents!



 Could be worse.  And watching Riskey Business with your mother is not exactly the best situation anyway.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Only One Who Thinks Cal is Raunchy?




I thought you liked raunchy!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Playing around with this thread. You said you wanted a Stargate game, Aeson, I think I may have one for you.
> 
> Come on by and talk characters with us.
> 
> - Kemrain the Only One Who Thinks Cal is Raunchy?



Dropped by and left a post.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where has everyone been?



<Selling my soul to the Powers that Be.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> <Selling my soul to the Powers that Be.



So  how much is your soul worth?


----------



## Knight Otu

The position as a play-by-post mod.  JdvnX should behave over there now...


----------



## Kemrain

Wow, this thread's drying up..

Aeson, we're talkin' t'ya in the Stargate thread. We wanna know more about your character concept.

C'mon, people! We need pages per day, not a few posts.. What a wussy hive.

- Kemrain the Stargatey.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's the same leg, indeed.  I thought I was doing better; I was walking w/out the boot thingy, but I was beginning to have a lot of pain again.  I went to the doctor yesterday, and he's pretty concerned about that.  So I have to start wearing the boot thingy again for the next 2 months AND use this device that uses electrical pulses to stimulate bone growth...




Maybe that'll teach ya to follow the doc's instructions from now on...   



> huhhuhhhuh...I said bone growth...huhuhhuh




Wrong bone tho...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe that'll teach ya to follow the doc's instructions from now on...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong bone tho...




True...but I'm not hooking electrical ANYthing to that one!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *grumbles* I have been forced to watch a lot more then that, and many sucked...  Stupid siblings and parents! :\




Usually Mom took us to pretty cool movies: That was how I got into Star Trek and Star Wars. And ET. Granted the stuff we went to see didn't go over the PG rating and anything more than that, I saw on my own or with my friends. Friends I didn't have until much after school.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> True...but I'm not hooking electrical ANYthing to that one!




Let's not. Too sensitive an area for electrical stimuli to be applied....


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> True...but I'm not hooking electrical ANYthing to that one!




I got a pair of used clamps for ya if you change your mind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread's drying up..
> 
> Aeson, we're talkin' t'ya in the Stargate thread. We wanna know more about your character concept.
> 
> C'mon, people! We need pages per day, not a few posts.. What a wussy hive.
> 
> - Kemrain the Stargatey.




People seem to act like they're on vacation or somethin'..... I mean, c'mon! Dragoncon isn't for a month yet!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I got a pair of used clamps for ya if you change your mind.




Now we know how Reveal gets his "groove on"....


----------



## Aeson

Its my fault. I started the hivemind and I think some folks are protesting because they didn't get a chance.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> I got a pair of used clamps for ya if you change your mind.




Thanks.  Really.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its my fault. I started the hivemind and I think some folks are protesting because they didn't get a chance.




Awww..... poor babies.....


----------



## ASH

Hi  everyone just wanted to drop a note here and say howdy.

I have not been on much as i am not hooked up to the net at the moment.   

Anyway, hello hivers. Have a great day!


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread's drying up..
> 
> Aeson, we're talkin' t'ya in the Stargate thread. We wanna know more about your character concept.
> 
> C'mon, people! We need pages per day, not a few posts.. What a wussy hive.
> 
> - Kemrain the Stargatey.



I think the rename has thrown people off.  People are confused because it doesn't look like a hivemind thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

ASH said:
			
		

> Hi  everyone just wanted to drop a note here and say howdy.
> 
> I have not been on much as i am not hooked up to the net at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, hello hivers. Have a great day!



 Nice to hear from you, ASH! Glad things are okay!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The position as a play-by-post mod.  JdvnX should behave over there now...



 I'm always nice...!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm always nice...!



I think he ment JDVN2-9, your evil twins.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No One Is Here For Me To Play With!!!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No One Is Here For Me To Play With!!!



*enters the hive*Hallo!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You know...I never knew that the boards wouldn't let me type in all caps ever.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *enters the hive*Hallo!



^Yay!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know...I never knew that the boards wouldn't let me type in all caps ever.



REALLY?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

It wouldn't let me continue to type in caps then I guess...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> It wouldn't let me continue to type in caps then I guess...



Caps is as caps does.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...why no teddy...especially one with a corset?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...why no teddy...especially one with a corset?



Cuz noone else was manly enough to use the unicorn, and it was sad and lonely.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No One Is Here For Me To Play With!!!



You can always play with yourself


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Cuz noone else was manly enough to use the unicorn, and it was sad and lonely.



I thought you had to be a virginal woman to use a unicorn?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No One Is Here For Me To Play With!!!





It was "Zzzz..." time for me as I had to get up for work at 5AM.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> You can always play with yourself



I do but it gets boring without friends!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought you had to be a virginal woman to use a unicorn?




Are you sure that Ashwyn *isn't* a virginal woman?   




Belts of Genderchanging will do "wonders" for a man....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I do but it gets boring without friends!





ORGY TIME!!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was "Zzzz..." time for me as I had to get up for work at 5AM.



Mornin!  Obviously you are not a daring non-sleeperish person!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ORGY TIME!!!!



SWEET!!!  All girls though!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Mornin!  Obviously you are not a daring non-sleeperish person!




Need the rest. I get off work and have to go sit with my aunt while my sis takes Mom to the eye doc for a followup to her cataract surgery she had yesterday....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Belts of Genderchanging will do "wonders" for a man....



Dude, I would pay good money for one of those! 

Did I just really type that?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Oh okay that is fair.  Mom's and aunts are important.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> SWEET!!!  All girls though!




::throws Bront out of the Hive::


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I do but it gets boring without friends!



We're here now


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> We're here now



No you're not, you just got thrown out of the hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Dude, I would pay good money for one of those!
> 
> Did I just really type that?




Quoted for "posterity"....   



Had my group threaten to get one for my male ranger. Only 'cause they got confuzzled and called the guy a "she" and then got stupid when said ranger threatened to kick one cleric's ass...


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::throws Bront out of the Hive::



*Sneaks back in to watch*


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quoted for "posterity"....
> 
> 
> 
> Had my group threaten to get one for my male ranger. Only 'cause they got confuzzled and called the guy a "she" and then got stupid when said ranger threatened to kick one cleric's ass...



Cross-gender RPing can be confuzzling in face to face games.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quoted for "posterity"....



Oh how kind of you.   It's ok, I'm cool with who I am.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh how kind of you.   It's ok, I'm cool with who I am.



Actualy, it appears you aren't


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, it appears you aren't



Who, not what.


----------



## Ashwyn

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Who, not what.



And may I also add, SMARTARSE!


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> And may I also add, SMARTARSE!



No, you may not.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> No, you may not.



Fine then.


----------



## Aeson

It appears all the fun has shifted to the over night shift.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

G'morning.  Who wants bagels?


----------



## reveal

Jeebus! Don't you people ever sleep??


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Jeebus! Don't you people ever sleep??




I do! I do! In fact, I'm trying to figure out how I can sleep right now and not get fired!


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I do! I do! In fact, I'm trying to figure out how I can sleep right now and not get fired!




"Hey Cal"

*snoffrrr* "I'm awake! Uh, what?"

"Why does it say QWERTY on your forehead?"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> "Hey Cal"
> 
> *snoffrrr* "I'm awake! Uh, what?"
> 
> "Why does it say QWERTY on your forehead?"




You captured nearly every one of my workdays right there.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You captured nearly every one of my workdays right there.




Please do not look away from the camera. Thank you.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> It appears all the fun has shifted to the over night shift.



Of course, all the cool people are up all night


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, all the cool unemployed people are up all night




Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> G'morning.  Who wants bagels?



 If there is strawberry cream cheese, I'm totally in!

My oatmeal just isn't doing it for me this morning.  *bleh*


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> My oatmeal just isn't doing it for me this morning.  *bleh*




You should put a little bacon in it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

reveal said:
			
		

> You should put a little bacon in it.



 Tell me, reveal - how do you respond so quickly?  Do you have several EN World windows open?  Enlighten me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Tell me, reveal - how do you respond so quickly?  Do you have several EN World windows open?  Enlighten me.



 Telepathic powers?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Telepathic powers?



 I wish I was a telepath.  That would be totally sweet.  I would fight crime.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> "Hey Cal"
> 
> *snoffrrr* "I'm awake! Uh, what?"
> 
> "Why does it say QWERTY on your forehead?"



 Ah-hah! Actually, the E and the R would be backwards, rendering the script undecipherable!


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I wish I was a telepath.  That would be totally sweet.  I would fight crime.



 I think it'd be easier to fight crime as a Kineticist, personally, but.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it'd be easier to fight crime as a Kineticist, personally, but.



 I would *predict* crime and send the police to fight it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I would *predict* crime and send the police to fight it.



 Oh, like that movie! Whose name I can't remember. With Tom Cruise and the telepaths.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, like that movie! Whose name I can't remember. With Tom Cruise and the telepaths.



 Minority Report!

But - I wouldn't be a weird hairless telepath drone person.  I would be a beautiful, blonde, snazzy telepath.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Minority Report!
> 
> But - I wouldn't be a weird hairless telepath drone person.  I would be a beautiful, blonde, snazzy telepath.



 Yes, that movie!

Those weird hairless telepath drones were really powerful, though. Such are the things you do for humanity.


----------



## reveal

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Tell me, reveal - how do you respond so quickly?  Do you have several EN World windows open?  Enlighten me.




Well, considering your post was at 9:30 and my response was at 9:32 and your response to that one was 9:33, I don't think it's *that* fast. 

Seriously, though, things are really slow right now at work because there are no new hires and we don't have our CBT system in place yet (which we're not meeting to discuss until next Thursday). 

So I just work on the few things that I can and mainly just watch my subscribed threads for responses. I wish I had more to do but I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, that movie!
> 
> Those weird hairless telepath drones were really powerful, though. Such are the things you do for humanity.



 Hmmm... Humanity or beautiful blonde hair?  

It's a tough choice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Humanity or beautiful blonde hair?
> 
> It's a tough choice.



 You could try to find a third option. You could try to be a brain with beautiful blonde hair.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> So I just work on the few things that I can and mainly just watch my subscribed threads for responses. I wish I had more to do but I'm not going to complain.



Wow, you think this thread is worth subscribing to?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You could try to find a third option. You could try to be a brain with beautiful blonde hair.



 The brains go without saying.  I already have those... and really, I already have the blonde hair... all I need is the telephatic powers...

Anybody know where I could pick up some telepathic powers?  Future comic books, movies, and television series depend on this.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The brains go without saying.  I already have those... and really, I already have the blonde hair... all I need is the telephatic powers...



Well, I meant you could lose everything else you have, basically.


			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Anybody know where I could pick up some telepathic powers?  Future comic books, movies, and television series depend on this.



Yeah, the Expanded Psionic's Handbook. 

Or you could try Wal-Mart. They have everything there.


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Fixed that for ya.



Actualy, I usually post overnight because I'm working 3rd shift


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Minority Report!
> 
> But - I wouldn't be a weird hairless telepath drone person.  I would be a beautiful, blonde, snazzy telepath.



Did you know that companies paid money to try to develope the interface that they used for the computers in that movie?  Research is going on in that field at this moment.

Stange how some sci-fi is perhaps so well throught out that it actualy inspires the real thing, at least in concept?


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I wish I was a telepath.  That would be totally sweet.  I would fight crime.



If you ever do become a telepath, I'd advise you to stay out of my mind, for your sanity's sake.


----------



## Ashwyn

So that's twice now I've caused the hive to come to a screeching halt. What gives?


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> G'morning.  Who wants bagels?



I'll take one.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> So that's twice now I've caused the hive to come to a screeching halt. What gives?



 It's your avatar. The sheer cuteness causes vomiting and swelling of the eyes.

- Kemrain the Ill.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll take one.



 I think they're stale by now, Aeson.

But the Stargate game thread isn't. We could use more info on your character, if you want us to make a good one for you.

- Kemrain the Sure We'll Do a Good Job for You.


----------



## FireLance

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Anybody know where I could pick up some telepathic powers?



I thought all women had telepathic powers.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's your avatar. The sheer cuteness causes vomiting and swelling of the eyes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ill.



Thank you so much for being my unwilling test subject.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Cross-gender RPing can be confuzzling in face to face games.




Yup. Especially when there's that one player who wants to be dumb about the whole thing.... Until it nearly got to be a fight between my character and his character. Never mind the nearly a foot height difference between the two!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Jeebus! Don't you people ever sleep??




Some of us have to get up before the crack of 9AM!


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's your avatar. The sheer cuteness causes vomiting and swelling of the eyes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ill.




Sorry. That's my fault. Won't happen again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Bront
> Of course, all the cool unemployed people are up all night






			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Fixed that for ya.




Not to mention those who have no lives either....   



Or those with insomnia.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> So that's twice now I've caused the hive to come to a screeching halt. What gives?




Dammit! Quit doing that!   

It's hard on the brakes, ya know....


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> Sorry. That's my fault. Won't happen again.



Who says it's up to you?


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Who says it's up to you?




I just won't post anymore cutesy, wootsy, cuddley, wuddley pictures.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dammit! Quit doing that!
> 
> It's hard on the brakes, ya know....



Sorry. Am I really that cute? I don't mean to be.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> I just won't post anymore cutesy, wootsy, cuddley, wuddley pictures.



I have my own sources which I have not yet tapped. You should all be very thankful for that.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have my own sources which I have not yet tapped. You should all be very thankful for that.




Like this one:

http://xo.typepad.com/blog/images/piercings.jpg


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I just won't post anymore cutesy, wootsy, cuddley, wuddley pictures.





LIAR!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have my own sources which I have not yet tapped. You should all be very thankful for that.




Yeah. We don't need to know about your obsession with My Little Pony!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. We don't need to know about your obsession with My Little Pony!



Not My Little Pony, Care Bears! Silly girl.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for being my unwilling test subject.





			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Sorry. That's my fault. Won't happen again.





			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Who says it's up to you?





			
				reveal said:
			
		

> I just won't post anymore cutesy, wootsy, cuddley, wuddley pictures.





			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Sorry. Am I really that cute? I don't mean to be.





			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have my own sources which I have not yet tapped. You should all be very thankful for that.



You two are in cahoots, aren't you? This is a conspiracy!

Where's Admiral Akbar when you need him?!

- Kemrain the Paranoid Delusional.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's a snap!

Man, I guess no one can do it like Admiral Akbar.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some of us have to get up before the crack of 9AM!



And some of us don't sleep...


----------



## Steve Jung

Still suffering from insomnia?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah always have always will, it's a family thing.  My mom has the same problems.


----------



## demiurge1138

Ahh... not sleeping. I know it well. My body's still on college time.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah always have always will, it's a family thing.  My mom has the same problems.



Not sleeping when you want to sucks.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Frozen Pizza that is cooked, wrapped in cling wrap, let sit over night, microwaved twice, heated in a toaster oven twice, stuck back in the fridge (now uncovered) left another 12 hours, then microwaved again.

Is not remotly edible. 
which did not stop me from eating it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*shrugs* You get very used to it, it is not that big of a deal most of the time unless I go days on end without ANY rest at all, then I have problems...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *shrugs* You get very used to it, it is not that big of a deal most of the time unless I go days on end without ANY rest at all, then I have problems...



You're right. It'd be nice to sleep when I'm sleepy though and not have to be totally exhausted.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *shrugs* You get very used to it, it is not that big of a deal most of the time unless I go days on end without ANY rest at all, then I have problems...




Do you sleep in like 20 min naps - or a few hours at a time?


----------



## Bront

I'm actualy at work at the moment, so hopefully I'm awake


----------



## Lady_Acoma

My problem nowadays is getting to sleep if I can get to sleep I sleep for several hours, but it used to be a couple of crappy hours then awake for awhile, then a couple more crappy hours...My meds changed things.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm actualy at work at the moment, so hopefully I'm awake



No I am a figment of your imagination in a reoccurring nightmare...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No I am a figment of your imagination in a reoccurring nightmare...



Oh, good, that explains a lot.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Like the girls playing naked D&D and the fire obsession and my evil acolyte and stuff like that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Like the girls playing naked D&D and the fire obsession and my evil acolyte and stuff like that?



I'm hoping that worshipping you will eventually allow me to be able to cast spells!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm hoping that worshipping you will eventually allow me to be able to cast spells!



What level are you currently, cause at any rate burning hands should be a 0 level spell for my acolytes.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Like the girls playing naked D&D and the fire obsession and my evil acolyte and stuff like that?



No, actualy that's pretty normal.  More my keyboard melting when I post replies to you.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Oh well that makes sense, most people have to get used to that one...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What level are you currently, cause at any rate burning hands should be a 0 level spell for my acolytes.



Well if we are talking # of posts = xp, then 4th level Cleric and change. Realistically speaking though, I'd say more second level Favored Soul.


----------



## FireLance

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What level are you currently, cause at any rate burning hands should be a 0 level spell for my acolytes.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> No, actualy that's pretty normal. More my keyboard melting when I post replies to you.



Mental note: Typing with burning hands causes keyboard melting.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> My problem nowadays is getting to sleep if I can get to sleep I sleep for several hours, but it used to be a couple of crappy hours then awake for awhile, then a couple more crappy hours...My meds changed things.



For the better, I hope.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You two are in cahoots, aren't you? This is a conspiracy!
> 
> Where's Admiral Akbar when you need him?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Paranoid Delusional.



*taps on mic* "IT'S A TRAP"

See you don't need that poser here.


----------



## Admiral Akbar

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You two are in cahoots, aren't you? This is a conspiracy!
> 
> Where's Admiral Akbar when you need him?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Paranoid Delusional.




Akbar doesn't do requests.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> Akbar doesn't do requests.





But will he do the Macarana?


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But will he do the Macarana?




HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY ADMIRAL AKBAR!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

And I probably can supply members of the local 501st to join in the funsies.   



All it'd take is a few 12-packs of beer....


----------



## Jdvn1

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> Akbar doesn't do requests.



 What if someone tricked you into saying your line?


----------



## Admiral Akbar

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What if someone tricked you into saying your line?




It's a....heywaitaminute!


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But will he do the Macarana?



I participated in the world's largest macarana (It was a work publicity stunt)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> I participated in the world's largest macarana (It was a work publicity stunt)



 I'm jealous.  If there's one thing I *love* it's massive, coordinated dances.

*shifty eye*

... really - the part about the "one thing I love" really isn't true, but I do like dancing in a coordinated fashion.  I was on a line dancing team when I was young!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Sure it's not your one true love...we believe that.  Just like we believe Kemrain...ever.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm jealous.  If there's one thing I *love* it's massive, coordinated dances.
> 
> *shifty eye*
> 
> ... really - the part about the "one thing I love" really isn't true, but I do like dancing in a coordinated fashion.  I was on a line dancing team when I was young!



I'm so sorry. I hope you get better.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry. I hope you get better.



 That's just what happens when you bring your children up in a combination of South Dakota, Wyoming, and Texas.  Fact of life, my friend.  Fact of life.

((Insert Shania Twain song here))


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Fact of life, my friend.



Wow the two of you have friends?!?!?  AMAZING!  Okay that was mean, I LUB you guys!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Wow the two of you have friends?!?!?  AMAZING!  Okay that was mean, I LUB you guys!



Uh huh. *whap*


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm jealous.  If there's one thing I *love* it's massive, coordinated dances.
> 
> *shifty eye*
> 
> ... really - the part about the "one thing I love" really isn't true, but I do like dancing in a coordinated fashion.  I was on a line dancing team when I was young!



I wouldn't call every K-mart employee working as well as several invited chearleader teams accross the US exactly the most coordinated dance (Particularly because they forgot to deal with time zone differences, and ended up playing the song 4 times.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sure it's not your one true love...we believe that.  Just like we believe Kemrain...ever.



Just like we're suppsoed to believe you about the flaming nudity?  We need proof of such things!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> Just like we're suppsoed to believe you about the flaming nudity?  We need proof of such things!



Eric's granma would die.  And none of my friends around here will take pictures of my antics around fires...though some of the guys would prove that I game naked I bet.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Eric's granma would die.  And none of my friends around here will take pictures of my antics around fires...though some of the guys would prove that I game naked I bet.



Sure... use Eric's Grandma as an excuse...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

If I get anymore I will mail them to you.  Ha!  Then you will have to know the blinding white light that is Marcia's pale skin of Doom!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> If I get anymore I will mail them to you.  Ha!  Then you will have to know the blinding white light that is Marcia's pale skin of Doom!



That's what sunglasses are for


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ah....the power of technology!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ah....the power of technology!



Yes, delivering non-grandma safe information faster and easier.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I participated in the world's largest macarana (It was a work publicity stunt)




Heh.

I've seen a line of stormtroopers do the Macarena once at our con a few years ago. It was funny.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Wow the two of you have friends?!?!?  AMAZING!  Okay that was mean, I LUB you guys!




Jealous?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, delivering non-grandma safe information faster and easier.




Via broadband, yet!


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Via broadband, yet!



Only way to go.  I don't even have a phone line.


----------



## Steve Jung

Cell phone exclusively?


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Jealous?



Why should she be jealous when she has a friend like me?


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Cell phone exclusively?



Yup, have for almost 2 years, and I get a better signal that I did with my land line.


----------



## Jdvn1

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a....heywaitaminute!



I was so close!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was so close!



And yet, so far


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> And yet, so far



 Well, distance can be subjective anyway.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, distance can be subjective anyway.



Keep striving to get halfway there, and each day you'll be a little closer


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Keep striving to get halfway there, and each day you'll be a little closer



 And yet never arrive?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And yet never arrive?



Yes.

I wish I could remember that theory.  I remember he had a bridge named after him in Beyond Zork (The last text based one)


----------



## Steve Jung

Xeno's Paradox?


----------



## Crothian

Xena's hot...and so is gabriel....

or even better: 

If you've ever had your girlfriend dress up like Xena or boyfriend like Gabriel....you just might be a trekkie.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Gab was more hot than Xena, but.

... Wait, what?


----------



## Crothian

Well, that is very true but I'm not dissing Xena...she'll kick my ass......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, that is very true but I'm not dissing Xena...she'll kick my ass......



 ... Not that you'd necessarily complain, right?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Not that you'd necessarily complain, right?




not really...even if she asked me to dress up as Gabriel....


----------



## Steve Jung

The arch-angel?


----------



## Crothian

huh?  what are you bringin up ma mutant in this talk about Xena??


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Xeno's Paradox?



That's it.  It was Xeno's bridge.  You could get on, but you could never get off of it without jumping.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I would like that bridge!  And Crothian, how many different message boards do you talk randomly about Xena on???


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would like that bridge!  And Crothian, how many different message boards do you talk randomly about Xena on???



Do you need an excuse to talk about Xena (or in this case, oogle Xena)?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I don't need an excuse but I think the ooze does... :\


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't need an excuse but I think the ooze does... :\



The ooze needs an excuse to hive?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

He at least likes to try and make us believe that....Devious Bastard!  Wait I like him...ah well, still devious.


----------



## Crothian

I only talk about her when it is appropriate.  Would you perfer I talk about Noir?  I'm actually in the midst of a Noir marathon.

It was a hot summer day on EN World.  The usual locals were up to thie usual weekend posting about gaming.  Always about gaming.  She walked into a thrtead like an artic wind out of Canada.  If only I knew then what I knew now.  She lit a fire under me that day with out a word.  Just walked up and pulled out a match.  It burned.  It burned like a hot dday in the Sahara.  But I could tell she'd done this before.  It was in her eyes, those deep blue eyes that swalloed a man like the ocean.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Only way to go.  I don't even have a phone line.





Technically, I don't either. Mom does. But it's her landline, not mine. I have a cellphone I rarely use (it's mostly for emergencies and the like) I do use the landline but not often. I used to have dialup but got tired of it and got broadband the same time I got cable TV when Mom told me I had to get it when she moved in after Grandma passed away.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Xena's hot...and so is gabriel....
> 
> or even better:
> 
> If you've ever had your girlfriend dress up like Xena or boyfriend like Gabriel....you just might be a trekkie.....




Wrong. You might be a sicko like Crothian.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, that is very true but I'm not dissing Xena...she'll kick my ass......




Oozes have asses? Wow. You learn somethin' new everyday...


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Wrong. You might be a sicko like Crothian.




sigh...its a sad day when even fellow geeks fail to get my references.....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oozes have asses? Wow. You learn somethin' new everyday...




we pass waste like everything else......


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> we pass waste like everything else......



I thought oozes WERE waste.


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I thought oozes WERE waste.




Hey, that's not nice.  We are a very importnat part of the local eco systems and we are not made of crap!!


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey, that's not nice.  We are a very importnat part of the local eco systems and we are not made of crap!!




Well, no .


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey, that's not nice.  We are a very importnat part of the local eco systems and we are not made of crap!!



Well no, not crap, but you are all sticky, so doesn't all kinds of junk stick to you?


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Well no, not crap, but you are all sticky, so doesn't all kinds of junk stick to you?




no, we can control that and only become sticky when we want too.


----------



## Ashwyn

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, we can control that and only become sticky when we want too.



Oh. I never knew that.


----------



## Crothian

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh. I never knew that.




its the man keeping the ooze down......


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought oozes are the ones that keep men down.


----------



## Crothian

no, that's just a goal we have


----------



## Bront

The IRS is staffed with Oozes?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Is Xena an Oozalicous babe or something?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Is Xena an Oozalicous babe or something?



I'm sure she illicits oozes, does that count?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Is Xena an Oozalicous babe or something?



That has so many bad conotations...  

Perhaps the question you ment to ask, is is she oozeworthy?


----------



## Crothian

bad conotations or not...we approve


----------



## Kemrain

What, um.. Interesting conversations I stumble into..

Oozeworthy indeed..

- Kemrain the Afraid for Hir Sanity... What's Left of It.


----------



## Crothian

this is lax..and that's not an airpoort either


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> sigh...its a sad day when even fellow geeks fail to get my references.....




Some of us geeks don't/didn't watch Xena.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, we can control that and only become sticky when we want too.




Is that during mating season?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> That has so many bad conotations...
> 
> Perhaps the question you ment to ask, is is she oozeworthy?




I guess she would if you see any ooze "jiggle" when she walks by...


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some of us geeks don't/didn't watch Xena.




wasn't a Xena reference actually, it was a filk reference.....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Is that during mating season?





Wouldn't you like to know


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you like to know



 No, no she wouldn't. None of us would. Please don't tell. Please!!

- Kemrain the Failed Hir Sanity Check... Again...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, no she wouldn't. None of us would. Please don't tell. Please!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Failed Hir Sanity Check... Again...




you all are just lucky that it would go against the EN World rules......


----------



## Kemrain

Yes... Lucky...

- Kemrain the Insane Now and Uneffected by Future Sanity Loss.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> wasn't a Xena reference actually, it was a filk reference.....




I haven't heard any filks since the local filk guys split up about 5-7 years ago...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you like to know




I'm not an ooze. So I wouldn't have to worry about horny oozes....



Now, horny guys named Torm on the other hand...... OY!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> you all are just lucky that it would go against the EN World rules......




Yeah. I'm sure Eric's Grandma wouldn't want to know how oozes do "The Wild Thing"....


----------



## Steve Jung

Oozes do it by feel?


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes... Lucky...
> 
> - Kemrain the Insane Now and Uneffected by Future Sanity Loss.



Sanity is such a fragile, fleating thing... at least that's what my doctor says...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Sanity is such a fragile, fleating thing... at least that's what my doctor says...




Sanity? What's that?   

The lack thereof is a requirement for working where I do....  :\


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sanity? What's that?
> 
> The lack thereof is a requirement for working where I do....  :\



You work in IT too?


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> You work in IT too?




Either that or the DMV.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You work in IT too?





Worse than that. Fast food. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Jdvn1

I've been working a bunch the last few days, that's why I haven't been around.

If anyone's noticed. 

Oh well.


----------



## Mista Collins

You know, this is my first post in the Hivemind....

...I feel dirty


----------



## Jdvn1

Don't worry, it's a dirty place.

... Wait, that doesn't make it better.

Is it sad that I didn't realize the OT forum was moved until after my last post in here?


----------



## Mista Collins

Well if you haven't been around in awhile, you wouldn't know. Don't be sad, get GLAD


----------



## Ashwyn

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Don't be sad, get GLAD



Give me a magic wand that lets me fix everything that's wrong in my life, and I will be.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Give me a magic wand that lets me fix everything that's wrong in my life, and I will be.



*Hands Ashwyn a rod of duct tape*


----------



## Mista Collins

If you can't duct it.... 


....throw it in a bucket.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it's a dirty place.
> 
> ... Wait, that doesn't make it better.
> 
> Is it sad that I didn't realize the OT forum was moved until after my last post in here?



 The forum was moved?

- Kemrain the Oblivious.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The forum was moved?
> 
> - Kemrain the Oblivious.




It's still listed at the top of the General RPG section, but if you go out and look at the complete list of forums, you'll see it under Non RPG-Specific Forums.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> It's still listed at the top of the General RPG section, but if you go out and look at the complete list of forums, you'll see it under Non RPG-Specific Forums.



 Oh, so it's now double linked?

Congrats on 4k, btw.

- Kemrain the a Little Confused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, so it's now double linked?
> 
> Congrats on 4k, btw.
> 
> - Kemrain the a Little Confused.




I think they're just keeping the link on top of the General RPG section because it's been there for so long. I prefer it that way. 

Thanks! It was a long hard struggle, but I pulled it out.


----------



## Kemrain

Hay, reveal, when's your girley gonna get herself an avatar? She needs one!

You're pretty good abotu that, can ya get her a nice one? It's wierd, her being the only blank one in the game...

- Kemrain the Pushey.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, reveal, when's your girley gonna get herself an avatar? She needs one!
> 
> You're pretty good abotu that, can ya get her a nice one? It's wierd, her being the only blank one in the game...
> 
> - Kemrain the Pushey.




Geez, talk about peer pressure.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Geez, talk about peer pressure.



 What about it?

- Kemrain the Innocuous.


----------



## Admiral Akbar

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What about it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Innocuous.




It's a trap!


----------



## Kemrain

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



 Hush, you! It's a luer, not a trap!

Jees, can't a being be evil around here without a fishhead squealing?

- Kemrain the Eater of Sushi.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ... abotu ...



You called?


----------



## Kemrain

I am about 31 miles from a junction of 495 and 95.
I am about 53 miles from the Maine border.
I'm about 35 miles from Boston.
I'm about 35 miles from Manchester.
I am about 50 miles from Concord.

Where am I? The first that can guess with a reasonable ammount of certanty gets this *Gold Star*: ***

- Kemrain the Located.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You called?



 No, I was looking for Abotu, a foreign cousin of yours...

I get the idea! Better spelling. Sheesh!

- Kemrain the Given the Third Degree.

By the way, your avatar is just *ghastly*!

- Kemrain the Afrightened.


----------



## Knight Otu

Don't worry, it's a pretty common misspelling. I think there's even one of them on the Wizards' site.

As for the avatar - it was a poll, and it would have been a different one almost.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it's a pretty common misspelling. I think there's even one of them on the Wizards' site.



Well, Abotu is a pretty popular guy. I hear he gets around.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I am about 31 miles from a junction of 495 and 95.
> I am about 53 miles from the Maine border.
> I'm about 35 miles from Boston.
> I'm about 35 miles from Manchester.
> I am about 50 miles from Concord.
> 
> Where am I? The first that can guess with a reasonable ammount of certanty gets this *Gold Star*: ***
> 
> - Kemrain the Located.




Well, the closest I can figure is a bit South/Southwest of Newbury, MA.


----------



## Kemrain

Naw, I'm about 30 miles from there. Pretty close, though.

- KEmrai nthe Located Still.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Naw, I'm about 30 miles from there. Pretty close, though.
> 
> - KEmrai nthe Located Still.




Andover, MA?


----------



## Kemrain

You're close, but I'm about 15 miles from there.

JDiv got it, but he got it on AIM with spoilers, so he doesn't get the star. Nore does he need it.

- Kemrain the "Getting Warmer."


----------



## Jdvn1

Spoiler--singular!


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're close, but I'm about 15 miles from there.
> 
> JDiv got it, but he got it on AIM with spoilers, so he doesn't get the star. Nore does he need it.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Getting Warmer."




North Billerica, MA?


----------



## Jdvn1

Nope!


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope!




I give up then. There are dozens of towns in that area.


----------



## Kemrain

North Billerica is close enough. You're within 10 miles of where I am. reveal gets the *Gold Star* ***

Whoo!

JDiv gets the *Silver Star* *** for getting it exactly correct with only one spoiler.

- Kemrain the Dramatic.


----------



## Knight Otu

Sooo... Kemrain's location info is now correct, since Jdvn1 located Kemrain?


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> North Billerica is close enough. You're within 10 miles of where I am. reveal gets the *Gold Star* ***
> 
> Whoo!
> 
> JDiv gets the *Silver Star* *** for getting it exactly correct with only one spoiler.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dramatic.




w00t! ***


----------



## Kemrain

Yes, sir. 100% Correct. He even waved at me from Google maps.

- Kemrain the Located, Finally.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> w00t! ***



 I aim to please!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I aim to please!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




I try not to aim; I just thrust blindly.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I try not to aim; I just thrust blindly.



 That sounds like it belongs in this thread! I'll leave the comment about how that might affect things in the bedroom to the imagination.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That sounds like it belongs in this thread! I'll leave the comment about how that might affect things in the bedroom to the imagination.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.




What are you talking about? I was talking about fencing. I recently took it up as a hobby.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? I was talking about fencing. I recently took it up as a hobby.



 So that's what they're calling it these days... And I'm proud to see that you're not too embarrassedto say that you only started recently. Good show, reveal!

- Kemrain the Gutterminded.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I think they're just keeping the link on top of the General RPG section because it's been there for so long. I prefer it that way.




Makes it easier to find.



> Thanks! It was a long hard struggle, but I pulled it out.




Sounds like a TMI issue going on here....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hush, you! It's a luer, not a trap!
> 
> Jees, can't a being be evil around here without a fishhead squealing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Eater of Sushi.




Better watch out. He probably plays on the Dolphins football team....   





Hence why they suck soooo bad....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, Abotu is a pretty popular guy. I hear he gets around.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




I hear he's quite the party animal....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I try not to aim; I just thrust blindly.




Just be careful *where* you do that... don't want to hurt anything, now do we?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? I was talking about fencing. I recently took it up as a hobby.





Sooooo....*that's* what they call it nowadays....


----------



## Mista Collins

I used to fence, until the cops busted me for buying stolen goods. My mother always told me I was quite the entrepreneur.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I used to fence, until the cops busted me for buying stolen goods. My mother always told me I was quite the entrepreneur.




Only problem you had: PR. Someone did PR where it shouldn't have been...


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Better watch out. He probably plays on the Dolphins football team....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why they suck soooo bad....



They gave up 27 to the Bears, which means either they're realy bad, or the Bears actualy have the potential for a respectable offense.

Or both.


----------



## Aeson

I've got good news and some not so good news. Which do you folks want first?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hush, you! It's a luer, not a trap!
> 
> Jees, can't a being be evil around here without a fishhead squealing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Eater of Sushi.



I have pulled it off so far...Muahahahaha!  !!


----------



## Aeson

I found a J-O-B. This job is odd. 3 12hr shifts then the next week 4 12hr shifts. 6pm-6am. I don't know how much posting I'll be able to do. I don't think I can from work.

I started today. They called me about the job yesterday. Seeing that it was such short notice the supervisor allowed me to leave early tonight. I don't think will get that tomorrow.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Oh dear!  Well I am sure that a Job is more important....to some people....somewhere.....not here.....


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> *Hands Ashwyn a rod of duct tape*



I don't think that's going to..... hmmm, could work.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I don't think that's going to..... hmmm, could work.



I'm not sure you should be playing with rods of any type...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you should be playing with rods of any type...



I thought you said that was good for me!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Oh dear!  Well I am sure that a Job is more important....to some people....somewhere.....not here.....



It is important. I have access to financial information. I could even find yours. hehehehehe


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is important. I have access to financial information. I could even find yours. hehehehehe



I don't mind if you look, I have a high credit rating apparently...and otherwise, my finances are minimal at best.  So that is not a threat!  Muahahaha!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I thought you said that was good for me!



Only one of them, and yes I did...still have to find that article...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't mind if you look, I have a high credit rating apparently...and otherwise, my finances are minimal at best.  So that is not a threat!  Muahahaha!!!



Same here. Haha, Aeson can't hurt us!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Only one of them, and yes I did...still have to find that article...



Ok then. I guess I'll have to fix things some other way. Jeez, I don't even know where that rod has been!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't mind if you look, I have a high credit rating apparently...and otherwise, my finances are minimal at best.  So that is not a threat!  Muahahaha!!!



I might be able to change that good rating. You better start being nicer to me.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might be able to change that good rating. You better start being nicer to me.



Bring it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I have Always been nice to you!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I have Always been nice to you!



Don't mind him, kid. He's got issues.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Don't mind him, kid. He's got issues.



Yes I do. Issues of Dragon, Dungeon, Playboy and Stuff.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes I do. Issues of Dragon, Dungeon, Playboy and Stuff.



I bet I can guess what you use the most.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes I do. Issues of Dragon, Dungeon, Playboy and Stuff.



Can I have some of the Playboy ones?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sooo... Kemrain's location info is now correct, since Jdvn1 located Kemrain?



It was always correct since someone somewhere knew before that.


----------



## Del

*falls dead*

I hate caffeine but it sure helps get me motivated. Completely renovated my index page.

Any other serious web monkies here?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I have some of the Playboy ones?



I've only ever owned one of those types of magazines. If I still had it, I'd give it to you.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dungeon Playboy



Do I want to know?


----------



## Bront

Del said:
			
		

> *falls dead*
> 
> I hate caffeine but it sure helps get me motivated. Completely renovated my index page.
> 
> Any other serious web monkies here?



I used to code in the raw (HTML, not nakid you pervs), but never was good at making things that pretty.  This was back when frames were all nifty and new.  I wish I was better at it, I have a few things I want to put out on the web.


----------



## Del

Bront said:
			
		

> I used to code in the raw (HTML, not nakid you pervs),




I never have been much of a gun coder myself. I don't really get people who say they have to do the code without an editor. Dreamweaver saves me loads of time.


----------



## Bront

Del said:
			
		

> I never have been much of a gun coder myself. I don't really get people who say they have to do the code without an editor. Dreamweaver saves me loads of time.



Oh, I use an editor (Coffeecup), used to do it in notepad, but found the preview and occasional tools in coffeecup useful.  I would love a WYSIWYG editor, though I'd be afraid I'd brain cramp on what it should look like then.


----------



## Kemrain

Congrats on the new job, Aeson. Does this mean you won't have the free time necessary to do the stargate game? If you don't, that's okay, and we won't be mad at you. A new job is more important that stargatey goodness.... Maybe.

If you can devote the time, though, we're still happy to have you. Especially if you'll get off your duff and help us make your character. We're alright making the sheet part for you, but we want more information so we can figure out what classes and what skills and what feats and everything.

By the way.. We ended up naming a character in our FtF DnD game after you. He's a contact for a crimelord. Nice guy. Very suave.

- Kemrain the Congratulatory.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I bet I can guess what you use the most.



Thats right, the Dragon.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new job, Aeson. Does this mean you won't have the free time necessary to do the stargate game? If you don't, that's okay, and we won't be mad at you. A new job is more important that stargatey goodness.... Maybe.
> 
> If you can devote the time, though, we're still happy to have you. Especially if you'll get off your duff and help us make your character. We're alright making the sheet part for you, but we want more information so we can figure out what classes and what skills and what feats and everything.
> 
> By the way.. We ended up naming a character in our FtF DnD game after you. He's a contact for a crimelord. Nice guy. Very suave.
> 
> - Kemrain the Congratulatory.



I think I should be fair to you guys. I think I'll back out of the game for now. If I can come back later I will.


You named a character after me? That is awesome. Thanks


----------



## Kemrain

So reveal, your wife's a day late with her character for the game. What gives? You used to be so reliable. You've changed, man!

Since Aeson is dropping out, Keryn's character is the last one we need finished before the real game can start. As much as I'm enjoying playing with the alien microwave, it isn't an off-world mission.

I'm in the process of designing places to go on our missions, if anyone might find that interesting. I opened this thread asking physics questions to get a world built. It's going well, and I am pleased.

- Kemrain the Stargatey.


----------



## Aeson

You could still use my concept for an NPC.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you should be playing with rods of any type...




Beats you playing with them....   

Unless they're shorter, rounder and come in pairs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> They gave up 27 to the Bears, which means either they're realy bad, or the Bears actualy have the potential for a respectable offense.
> 
> Or both.




::flips coin:: 

::coin lands on edge::

Ok. BOTH then!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might be able to change that good rating. You better start being nicer to me.




heh. Sith be nice?!?! 

You should be lucky we don't toss you off the top floor of the Marriott during Dragoncon while you're wearing a dorky Greatest American Hero suit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Aeson
> Yes I do. Issues of Dragon, Dungeon, Playboy and Stuff.






			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I bet I can guess what you use the most.




Probably "Stuff" as that's the hardcore pr0n.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was always correct since someone somewhere knew before that.



But those are most likely Kemrain's allies, and propably should not be counted in Kemrain's locatedness.


...



Now jus waidaminnit...


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But those are most likely Kemrain's allies, and propably should not be counted in Kemrain's locatedness.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now jus waidaminnit...



 I've been waiting about 15.. What am I waiting for?!

- Kemrain the Impatient.


----------



## Knight Otu

You mean, apart of my sudden realization that Jdvn1 is _also_ your ally? Nothing, really. Maybe even Nutkin.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You mean, apart of my sudden realization that Jdvn1 is _also_ your ally? Nothing, really. Maybe even Nutkin.



 He's my hero. I'm *his* ally, silly.

- Kemrain, JDiv's Ally, Silly.


----------



## Knight Otu

Alliances are usually mutual.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Alliances are usually mutual.



*Usually*...

- Kemrain the Unusual.


----------



## reveal

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Alliances are usually mutual.




She's the remora to JDiv's shark.


----------



## Knight Otu

So, you'd come to his defense, but he wouldn't come to your defense? What kind of hero is he, then?


----------



## Knight Otu

reveal said:
			
		

> *She*'s the remora to JDiv's shark.



Jdvn, quick! Do your job!

SHARK? I wasn't aware that Jaydween is an alt of SHARK. Interesting...


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Jdvn, quick! Do your job!
> 
> SHARK? I wasn't aware that Jaydween is an alt of SHARK. Interesting...



 And him doing his job isn't coming to my defense?

- Kemrain the *THAT* Ambiguous.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> She's the remora to JDiv's shark.



She?! Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But those are most likely Kemrain's allies, and propably should not be counted in Kemrain's locatedness.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Now jus waidaminnit...



Why don't allies count?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Jdvn, quick! Do your job!
> 
> SHARK? I wasn't aware that Jaydween is an alt of SHARK. Interesting...



 Note the source of the information. Is it reliable?

Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> She?! Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?



Given that she's answered the question before, no.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Given that she's answered the question before, no.



 It was a rhetorical question, not meant to be answered.

It's my _job_, okay?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was a rhetorical question, not meant to be answered.
> 
> It's my _job_, okay?



How much does it pay?

I just finished creating a character that had the following lines in his background. "took Applied Religion for the same reason most people did, Prof. Natasha Woodlow was very hot." and "chicks dig paladins".  I almost feel dirty.   

Almost


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> How much does it pay?



Never enough.


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I just finished creating a character that had the following lines in his background. "took Applied Religion for the same reason most people did, Prof. Natasha Woodlow was very hot." and "chicks dig paladins".  I almost feel dirty.
> 
> Almost



That's why I took it too!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's why I took it too!



Isn't calling your employer's sex ambigious a fairly bad way to try to get that accross?


----------



## Jdvn1

... To get what across? And Kemrain isn't my employer.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... To get what across? And Kemrain isn't my employer.



get across the reasons you took the job.  And who is your employer?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> get across the reasons you took the job.  And who is your employer?



 I'm self-employed.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I am SO lost...it's nice to know the Hive never really changes...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I am SO lost...it's nice to know the Hive never really changes...



Nope, never. Except that one time long ago. But we don't talk about that.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Nope, never. Except that one time long ago. But we don't talk about that.



 I'll bet you and your ROD had something to do with that!!!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'll bet you and your ROD had something to do with that!!!



Hey, keep that rod out of the hivemind thread.  This is a grandma safe zone.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, keep that rod out of the hivemind thread.  This is a grandma safe zone.



Unless I am here, and then all grandma's should beware of falling innuendos and flaming nudisms...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Unless I am here, and then all grandma's should beware of falling innuendos and flaming nudisms...



Speaking of which, there's an image archive for member pics


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Unless I am here, and then all grandma's should beware of falling innuendos and flaming nudisms...



I like it when certain innuendos fall on me.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, there's an image archive for member pics



Wow dude, that was subtle.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, there's an image archive for member pics



Yeah but I can't be nude there either...maybe I should put up a shining white one of me in a bikini though...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah but I can't be nude there either...maybe I should put up a shining white one of me in a bikini though...



And then the boards crashed due to massive traffic.


----------



## Bront

Hey, they were calling for The Universe in a halter top.

Go nuts, or don't.  I put 2 up, one with the GF, one with William Shatner, both with me.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, they were calling for The Universe in a halter top.
> 
> Go nuts, or don't.  I put 2 up, one with the GF, one with William Shatner, both with me.



Is Shatner is a halter top?


----------



## Bront

No, but he is holding a long round object in his hand and has his hand in his pants.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> And then the boards crashed due to massive traffic.



There are much prettier girls on site then me, I am just open about a lot more things...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> There are much prettier girls on site then me, I am just open about a lot more things...



If you like, post one, if not, don't.  Other than seeing the user behind the name, doesn't realy matter to me.  It is an interesting excersize in expectations though.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> No, but he is holding a long round object in his hand and has his hand in his pants.



Well that went off in a direction I didn't expect.



			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> There are much prettier girls on site then me, I am just open about a lot more things...



I know better than to argue with you, but I am not happy about this! *shakes fist in anger*


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Well that went off in a direction I didn't expect.



What?  He is, go look.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> What?  He is, go look.



 :\ Does a mirror count?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Does a mirror count?



You can see my picture with William Shatner from a mirror?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You can see my picture with William Shatner from a mirror?



Actually, yes. Its my current computer desktop image. If I turn around, I can see my desktop in my mirror!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, yes. Its my current computer desktop image. If I turn around, I can see my desktop in my mirror!



Wow, I'm a desktop image. 

Ugh!  Put some clothes on!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Ugh!  Put some clothes on!!



Dude, I'm wearing a blue shirt, gray underwear (naturally that color, bought em that way, no they weren't used) and silver shorts!  :\


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm wearing a blue shirt, gray underwear (naturally that color, bought em that way, no they weren't used) and silver shorts!  :\



I must practice my far sight abilities quite a bit then    (or someone else has me as a desktop icon   )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I must practice my far sight abilities quite a bit then    (or someone else has me as a desktop icon   )



You must have been visualizing Peter Jackson?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You must have been visualizing Peter Jackson?



Wow, I'm honored to be on his desktop then


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm honored to be on his desktop then



Actually, I'm not implying that you are on his desktop. What I meant was maybe your focus on a person was skewed to some degree and viewed him instead of me.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And him doing his job isn't coming to my defense?



It is. Ergo, he is your ally.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why don't allies count?



You just don't _locate_ allies. You either have them, and know where they are, or earn them, and know where they are.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Note the source of the information. Is it reliable?



With a name like reveal, how can you go wrong?


----------



## reveal

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> With a name like reveal, how can you go wrong?




Very, very easily.


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> You can see my picture with William Shatner from a mirror?




I still think you look like Shatner just cut the cheese in this pic. 

http://www.enworld.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=347&c=11


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey there Hive. How's it going?


----------



## reveal

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey there Hive. How's it going?




Rasputinly Armadillo-ish.


----------



## Knight Otu

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey there Hive. How's it going?



Thunderous.


If it comes nearer, I'll best turn of the computer...


----------



## Steve Jung

reveal said:
			
		

> Rasputinly Armadillo-ish.



Not Yogi Ankylosaurus-ish?

Sounds like a bad storm a-brewing Knight Otu. Keep your machine safe.


----------



## Knight Otu

Actually seems to have circled around us again.  Can't get a nice long thunderstorm around here in this weather hole...


----------



## Steve Jung

Is it too hot where you are or do you have a drought?


----------



## Knight Otu

Neither really. They just... circle us. Occasionally, we do have nice thunderstorms with nearby *CRACK*! and shuttering windows, but they're not quite common.

Of course, our dogs already hate the far thunderstorms.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You just don't _locate_ allies. You either have them, and know where they are, or earn them, and know where they are.



 You have to locate allies but that doesnt' mean they were hidden from you.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have to locate allies but that doesnt' mean they were hidden from you.




It just means you failed your Spot check.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Neither really. They just... circle us. Occasionally, we do have nice thunderstorms with nearby *CRACK*! and shuttering windows, but they're not quite common.
> 
> Of course, our dogs already hate the far thunderstorms.



 Is that weather machine you're making not working yet? Not much of a weapon if you ask me.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> It just means you failed your Spot check.



 Hey, it happens to everyone, right?


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, it happens to everyone, right?




Sure.


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> It just means you failed your Spot check.



*Rolls a nat 1* Where is everyone?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> If you like, post one, if not, don't.  Other than seeing the user behind the name, doesn't realy matter to me.  It is an interesting excersize in expectations though.



I will try and get one posted, but I have been stupid what without any sleep really for a week...and can't you see me on my avatar?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I will try and get one posted, but I have been stupid what without any sleep really for a week...and can't you see me on my avatar?



Didn't know if that was you or not (Honestly, I half thought it was some tennis star's pic (No one in particular), not exactly sure why).


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Didn't know if that was you or not (Honestly, I half thought it was some tennis star's pic (No one in particular), not exactly sure why).



I don't know why either, since you have to play with balls to be a tennis star, and um...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Nope that is me.  Probably because of the visor though.  And I have a couple of pics up now.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Nope that is me.  Probably because of the visor though.  And I have a couple of pics up now.



That's a visor? I thought it was a halo, you know, cuz you're so innocent.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's a visor? I thought it was a halo, you know, cuz you're so innocent.



Says the posing as an inocent dirty unicorn.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Says the posing as an inocent dirty unicorn.



Nah, I gave that up. Noone would believe it anymore.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I will try and get one posted, but I have been stupid what without any sleep really for a week...and can't you see me on my avatar?



I saw them.  Nice pics


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Thank you, I don't have many pics of me cause I am always behind the camera but on that trip my sister also had hers though I had the better one and took WAY more shots.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Thank you, I don't have many pics of me cause I am always behind the camera but on that trip my sister also had hers though I had the better one and took WAY more shots.



I rarely take pics, and generaly don't find myself in them much when I do, so I understand completely.


----------



## megamania

Not many pictures taken of me either.  If so, I'm surrounded by the family.


How goes it here?

I'm taking a rare moment to hang out on EN World and thought I would say hi  "Hi."


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Not many pictures taken of me either.  If so, I'm surrounded by the family.
> 
> 
> How goes it here?
> 
> I'm taking a rare moment to hang out on EN World and thought I would say hi  "Hi."



Welcome to the Hive.

All your base are belongs to us.


----------



## megamania

What all is everyone doing this weekend?  I am enlarging my already large hobby room so that I sit at the gaming table and not bump into the computer table constantly.  Also have a wedding to go to.  Not so fun.  Wife's co-worker.  There will be no one there I know.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Go dress in drag or ren fair attire or something...it would be great.  And people would either be scared of you and leave you alone, or talk to you lots.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Go dress in drag or ren fair attire or something...it would be great.  And people would either be scared of you and leave you alone, or talk to you lots.



They'd probably be scared if I did it.


----------



## Jdvn1

I have work this weekend, since I work in retail.

It's a nice job, but the hours suck sometimes, especially when I also have to worry about school.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Go dress in drag or ren fair attire or something...it would be great.  And people would either be scared of you and leave you alone, or talk to you lots.



I don't think dressing in Drag would realy be that odd in your case.  It's always easier for women to go the other way then men.


----------



## megamania

I'm 240 lbs and 5 '11.  I would scare people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm 240 lbs and 5 '11.  I would scare people.



I'm 5'8: and 220 lbs. Would I?


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't think dressing in Drag would realy be that odd in your case.  It's always easier for women to go the other way then men.




so true.   Not saying I have a craving to run around in a bra or tube top.   Women in men's clothes can actually be very sexy in truth.  I know the wife looks better in an unbuttoned dress shirt than I do....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm 5'8: and 220 lbs. Would I?




depends......  


Vermont was either the first or one of the first to allow same sex marriages but there is a lot of homophobia here still.  Crazy crazy world.   My english teacher from High School was one of the first married.  I just found out last month.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm 240 lbs and 5 '11.  I would scare people.




...course I scare people anyway....

Even when I;m laughing and happy I don't smile.  Drives people away from me.  They think I'm a snob or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> depends......
> 
> 
> Vermont was either the first or one of the first to allow same sex marriages but there is a lot of homophobia here still.  Crazy crazy world.   My english teacher from High School was one of the first married.  I just found out last month.



Ah! _Eh..._


----------



## megamania

Sorry.  Went on a tangant there with the cross dressing comments.

Much of this has been on my mind lately.  People that I thought were gay were confirmed this week so it has wondering whom else is.  Like I said... a crazy life.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm 5'8: and 220 lbs. Would I?




to clarify (I feel I swollowed my foot up to the knee cap here) 

Appearance is more than size and weight.  It's mental also.  I'm a dark brooding person.  I scare everyone just by being me.


----------



## megamania

So Bront-  what do you have planned to do at GenCon?  Seems it is oldhat to you based on your messages in our PbP.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> to clarify (I feel I swollowed my foot up to the knee cap here)
> 
> Appearance is more than size and weight.  It's mental also.  I'm a dark brooding person.  I scare everyone just by being me.



Understood. Have you posted a photo of yourself in the EN World Member Mugshots gallery?


----------



## megamania

Nope.  At one point I had my Avatar shown me.  Maybe I'll dig it up.  I figured it was a GenCon thing so I didn't look into it.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> So Bront-  what do you have planned to do at GenCon?  Seems it is oldhat to you based on your messages in our PbP.



I run events for the Song of the Sea and Shadow of the Dragon campaign, or play them if I can.  I've written a few events for those as well, though not this year.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I run events for the Song of the Sea and Shadow of the Dragon campaign, or play them if I can.  I've written a few events for those as well, though not this year.




neat

This year I hope to make it to the Carnage in the Mountains con and run some Darksun and Eberron.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Understood. Have you posted a photo of yourself in the EN World Member Mugshots gallery?





Just did now.  Pictures of the family and myself at the Great Escape fun park.  My wife HATES the one picture.  She comes across as being terrified of the ride.  The hair standing on end with my son doesn't help.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Just did now.  Pictures of the family and myself at the Great Escape fun park.  My wife HATES the one picture.  She comes across as being terrified of the ride.  The hair standing on end with my son doesn't help.



Gravity does strange things to do to people.


----------



## megamania

Yeah but the picture is a riot!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just did now.  Pictures of the family and myself at the Great Escape fun park.  My wife HATES the one picture.  She comes across as being terrified of the ride.  The hair standing on end with my son doesn't help.



Huh. You don't look too bad. Heck, I've seen worse.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

megamania said:
			
		

> so true.   Not saying I have a craving to run around in a bra or tube top.   Women in men's clothes can actually be very sexy in truth.  I know the wife looks better in an unbuttoned dress shirt than I do....



I like women in men's dress shirts A LOT.  I actually dress more like a guy in many ways but don't pull off the total manish look, I am sorta ambigous though sometimes cause of the short hair and no chest to mention, but my face so I hear is supposed to be feminen though I don't see it.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Huh. You don't look too bad. Heck, I've seen worse.





Thankyou.  I do carry my weight well.  Thin layer of fat covering up the six pack abs. (yeah right).


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I like women in men's dress shirts A LOT.  :




oh yeah.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Gravity does strange things to do to people.




My wife and I say that every morning when we look at ourselves in the mirror.  Sigh....

If only I was 18 again.  No cancer.  No diebetis.  No kids.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Thankyou.  I do carry my weight well.  Thin layer of fat covering up the six pack abs. (yeah right).



Funny funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> My wife and I say that every morning when we look at ourselves in the mirror.  Sigh....
> 
> If only I was 18 again.  No cancer.  No diebetis.  No kids.......



It could be worse. Much worse. Be thankful it isn't.


----------



## megamania

and that is the secret of life that so many can not fathom.


"Want what you have-  not what do not have."

I try but then a new DnD book or miniature set comes out......


----------



## Lady_Acoma

megamania said:
			
		

> My wife and I say that every morning when we look at ourselves in the mirror.  Sigh....
> If only I was 18 again.  No cancer.  No diebetis.  No kids.......



I had diabetes at 18, lots of friends with kids, and some who had had cancer.  I am highly likely to get it myself, or heart problem, and other things, besides my mental stuff and I am only 25.  Yay!  Let's go back to talking about women in dress shirts...


----------



## megamania

I'm likely to flustered talking about images of women with open blouses.....

bad mega!  bad!  behave!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Let's go back to talking about women in dress shirts...



They quite the sexy numbers. Yowza!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Why would we want to behave again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why would we want to behave again?



I never want to behave. In fact I want to strip down to my sexy undies and dance!


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why would we want to behave again?




Just me.  I'm a freak.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just me.  I'm a freak.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh................*FREAK OUT*!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Why are we stopping at undies again, cause I have to put mine back on for that...? :\


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why are we stopping at undies again, cause I have to put mine back on for that...? :\




For what it is worth I am sitting here with only a shirt trying to stay cool since it is so humid here in Vermont.  Fan feels good ...that is all I will say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why are we stopping at undies again, cause I have to put mine back on for that...? :\



Would you like me to take 'em off?


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why are we stopping at undies again, cause I have to put mine back on for that...? :\




ever the flirt and master of "hot".  Be comfy.  I don't mind.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why are we stopping at undies again, cause I have to put mine back on for that...? :\



I think there are company regulations against that


----------



## megamania

and other companies encourage it.  Crazy world.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I think there are company regulations against that



Whats wrong with going with the flow?


----------



## megamania

some grandmas would be blushing and others stripping.  Crazy crazy world.

I gotta be going.  its 1:20 and I have a wedding to go to tommorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> some grandmas would be blushing and others stripping.  Crazy crazy world.
> 
> I gotta be going.  its 1:20 and I have a wedding to go to tommorrow.



Later. Sleep well.


----------



## megamania

yeah-  with Lady Acoma talking about panty-less open shirted women....  Time to wake the wife.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah-  with Lady Acoma talking about panty-less open shirted women....  Time to wake the wife.



I thought you were going to bed.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah-  with Lady Acoma talking about panty-less open shirted women....  Time to wake the wife.



Whatever else would I talk about?  I LOVE that stuff!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Whatever else would I talk about?  I LOVE that stuff!



How could anybody NOT love that stuff?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> How could anybody NOT love that stuff?



I love Oreo Doublestuff!


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love Oreo Doublestuff!



So this song is about you?


The first one was a sweet one
Second one was a blast
Soon I finished off the bag, ate 'em up real fast
You can see 'em in my teeth
Tell it when I talk
Had so many my pancreas just went into shock

I love the white stuff, baby
In the middle of an Oreo
I love the white stuff, baby
It's the most delicious thing I know

I've had a zillion or two
In my life, they're so right
My teeth are all rotted clear through
But who cares? What else am I supposed to do?

Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, the white stuff
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
What's in the middle? The white stuff

The first time that I tried it
Got a big sugar buzz
Nothing gets me high as that sandwhich cookie does
But I love the filling most
I rub it on my roast
Mix it in with my coffee and spread it on my toast

I love the white stuff, baby
In the middle of an Oreo
I love the white stuff, baby
Take some with me everywhere I go

Might get a pimple or two
Well, so what? It's all right
Now Twinkies and Ding Dongs won't do
All I need... You know what it is

Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, the white stuff
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, the white stuff
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
What's in the middle? The white stuff


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> So this song is about you?
> 
> <snip>



Nope. I don't love 'em that much. I'd like to keep my teeth for as long as I possibly can, and I still have a pancreas.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and I still have a pancreas.



Prove it.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. I don't love 'em that much. I'd like to keep my teeth for as long as I possibly can, and I still have a pancreas.



Just beware of the Root Canal.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Just beware of the Root Canal.



Thank for the set up, high five!

Listen to the Muzak
Hearin' people scream
Sittin' in the waiting room
Readin' crappy magazines
With a toothache
This is it, pal
Root Canal

My molars are impacted
I'm gettin' gum disease
I'm gonna need some fillings
Got twelve cavities
Can you help me
Have mercy
Doctor, please

My teeth are a fright
Got a huge overbite
Numb me, drill me
Floss me, bill me

You jab at my nerve endings
It's driving me insane
Just give me nitrous oxide
Shoot me up with novocaine
Help me out here
'Cause I'm in severe
Pain

Please stop for a bit
Let me rinse and spit
Numb me, drill me
Floss me, bill me

You validate my parking
I think that I'm okay
But you make one more appointment for
A week from Saturday
'Cause you came upon
A little problem on
My x-ray
Oy vey!

Its getting absurd
Well I hope I'm insured, now
Numb me, drill me
Floss me, bill me


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*shakes her head walking away* :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Prove it.



I've never had surgery on body in my entire life.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've never had surgery on body in my entire life.



That doesn't prove it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That doesn't prove it.



What, you want to see a picture of my potbelly to see if I have a scar from surgery?


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, you want to see a picture of my potbelly to see if I have a scar from surgery?



No proof is neccessary.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No proof is neccessary.



*falls over laughing*  You're own fault there Ashwyn!  Muahahahahaaa....


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *falls over laughing*  You're own fault there Ashwyn!  Muahahahahaaa....



I was hoping he'd take his pancreas out and show that. I got greedy.


----------



## Bront

No one proves anything here.  It's all random claims.  I never had surgery.  I love being naked.  I'm a woman.  I'm not a phantom of Bront's imagination.  Bah, all lies I say.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> No one proves anything here.  It's all random claims.  I never had surgery.  I love being naked.  I'm a woman.  I'm not a phantom of Bront's imagination.  Bah, all lies I say.



But you're a phantom of my imagination, so I can't be one of yours.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> But you're a phantom of my imagination, so I can't be one of yours.



No, your imagination isn't good enough to create something as good, pure, perfect, and humble as me.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> No, your imagination isn't good enough to create something as good, pure, perfect, and humble as me.



I guess that means theres no way I could have created myself then.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I guess that means theres no way I could have created myself then.



You ever hear the song "I am my own Grandpa?"


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*opens her mouth to reply, but then figures "Aw what's the point?" and wanders off to find cookies*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> No, but he is holding a long round object in his hand and has his hand in his pants.




We found our new Al Bundy!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> There are much prettier girls on site then me, I am just open about a lot more things...




None here, I'll tell ya that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Thank you, I don't have many pics of me cause I am always behind the camera but on that trip my sister also had hers though I had the better one and took WAY more shots.




Same with me. When I go to cons, I'm the one taking pics. I dunno where that pic is that Bill took of me one time about 5 years ago... And I should take one of me and Richard just for you....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have work this weekend, since I work in retail.
> 
> It's a nice job, but the hours suck sometimes, especially when I also have to worry about school.




Friday night: game
Saturday AM: work
Saturday PM: Starfleet meeting
Sunday AM: work
Sunday PM: SLEEP
Monday *too early AM: work

Fast food is a bitch just like retail for sucky workdays... haven't had a weekend off since my last vacation back at the end of May/first of June...


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Friday night: game
> Saturday AM: work
> Saturday PM: Starfleet meeting
> Sunday AM: work
> Sunday PM: SLEEP
> Monday *too early AM: work
> 
> Fast food is a bitch just like retail for sucky workdays... haven't had a weekend off since my last vacation back at the end of May/first of June...



Since Thursday afternoon, I have spent a total of 6 hours not working or sleeping, and much of that was spent preparing for either working or sleeping.  It's not fast food, but I still only get sunday off, and only technicaly, since I get off at 8 AM on sunday, so usually have to sleep at some point.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *opens her mouth to reply, but then figures "Aw what's the point?" and wanders off to find cookies*



You sharing?


----------



## Bront

OK, this hivemind title realy needs to be changed (or a new one started).  I just confused it with the Welcome thread.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> OK, this hivemind title realy needs to be changed (or a new one started).  I just confused it with the Welcome thread.




Or quit smoking the skunky cheez whiz.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or quit smoking the skunky cheez whiz.



That's what I get for using the can in the employee fridge.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what I get for using the can in the employee fridge.




that's even worse: SHARED cheez whiz!!!!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> that's even worse: SHARED cheez whiz!!!!



 That sounds like a line from a particularly dirty and inappropriate joke...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That sounds like a line from a particularly dirty and inappropriate joke...




I'm sure it could be... even though we never used "skunky cheez whiz" as a dirty joke....   Just for when one of our guys did something wacky and, I'm guessing it was me, came up with the term, "skunky cheez whiz" for what he'd consumed beforehand...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or quit smoking the skunky cheez whiz.



Reminds me of that Wendy's commercial with the Racoons. I always get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> OK, this hivemind title realy needs to be changed (or a new one started).  I just confused it with the Welcome thread.



Should I change it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Reminds me of that Wendy's commercial with the Racoons. I always get a chuckle out of it.




hehehehe

Or the Geico commerical with the squirrels causing the car to hit a tree...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I change it?




No need to. A couple hundred posts and it'll be put to rest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> hehehehe
> 
> Or the Geico commerical with the squirrels causing the car to hit a tree...



Heh. Yeah, thats a good one.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No need to. A couple hundred posts and it'll be put to rest.



So would you say this has been a success? Should I leave the Hivemind creation to the professionals?


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> So would you say this has been a success? Should I leave the Hivemind creation to the professionals?



Professionals? It's not rocket science, dude. Of course, rocket science is exactly rocket science anymore either...


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Professionals? It's not rocket science, dude. Of course, rocket science is exactly rocket science anymore either...



I'm goofing around. Those that created hiveminds in the past too great pride. I think I shall return the honor to them.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm goofing around. Those that created hiveminds in the past too great pride. I think I shall return the honor to them.



I'm goofind around too. Why does everybody take me so seriously?


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm goofind around too. Why does everybody take me so seriously?



With a face like that how could we not take you serious?


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> With a face like that how could we not take you serious?



It ain't easy being a unicorn.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I change it?



It's just been slow of late, which happens to coinside with the change in title.  Not sure what I'd rename it to anyway.

I wouldn't mind trying to create the next hivemind myself, but I'm sure there are enough people who want to that when it's time, I won't get the chance.  Oh well, no big deal.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That sounds like a line from a particularly dirty and inappropriate joke...



Cyberzombie! Howya been?


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It ain't easy being a unicorn.



Could be worse. You could be green. Ask Kermit. It ain't easy being green either.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Same with me. When I go to cons, I'm the one taking pics. I dunno where that pic is that Bill took of me one time about 5 years ago... And I should take one of me and Richard just for you....



Please do I would love that so much!  I have to work for pictures of me but I went years without one so I press for them now more.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could be worse. You could be green. Ask Kermit. It ain't easy being green either.



You SUCK.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You SUCK.



Not even if you paid me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not even if you paid me.



Heck, I wouldn't watch for any price.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heck, I wouldn't watch for any price.



And I wouldn't pay either one of you. So there is absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> And I wouldn't pay either one of you. So there is absolutely nothing to worry about.



Thats a relief.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You SUCK.



What, no green teady bear with a unicorn's horn?  I'm disapointed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> What, no green teady bear with a unicorn's horn?  I'm disapointed.



Can't say I have ever seen one like that.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> What, no green teady bear with a unicorn's horn?  I'm disapointed.



Gimme a minute.


----------



## Ashwyn

Ok, that took more than a minute, but I couldn't find one so I had to do it myself.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Ok, that took more than a minute, but I couldn't find one so I had to do it myself.




I see whole malls full of wrongness when "build a bear" goes off track like this.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Ok, that took more than a minute, but I couldn't find one so I had to do it myself.



That looks like you have a laser drilling into some poor green bear's head.  Close enough though.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> That looks like you have a laser drilling into some poor green bear's head.  Close enough though.



It'd look better if I didn't have to shrink it down so much, but the avatar max here is small.


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I see whole malls full of wrongness when "build a bear" goes off track like this.



You obviously haven't seen the TLC show "When Build-A-Bears Attack"


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It'd look better if I didn't have to shrink it down so much, but the avatar max here is small.



Still better than anything I could do.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Still better than anything I could do.



I thank you. I've had some practice at that sort of thing, but I'm far from being an expert at it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Bront said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't seen the TLC show "When Build-A-Bears Attack"




*snicker*  No...but I'd love to.


----------



## Ashwyn

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> *snicker*  No...but I'd love to.



would you like to be on the show? Cuz I could arrange that.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> would you like to be on the show? Cuz I could arrange that.




Nah...I've no desire to be on tv.  But thanks for the invite!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> So would you say this has been a success? Should I leave the Hivemind creation to the professionals?




Professionals? What professionals?

When you find some, let us know....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Professionals? What professionals?
> 
> When you find some, let us know....



I'm a professional something. Don't know what though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Please do I would love that so much!  I have to work for pictures of me but I went years without one so I press for them now more.




Face it. Despite your liking for women, I betcha you wanna see whether or not Richard is "hawt" or not...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You SUCK.




Save that for the hentai boards.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> And I wouldn't pay either one of you. So there is absolutely nothing to worry about.




So you do "freebies" then?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Nah...I've no desire to be on tv.  But thanks for the invite!




I've been on TV before. Wasn't fun when we found out it was alot of work.  :\


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So you do "freebies" then?




When I was in the AF, we used to go trolling 4th avenue in Anchorage to look at all the hookers. One time me and a buddy pulled over and I asked "How much?" She said, "I don't date 2 guys." I said "Who said anything about a date?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm a professional something. Don't know what though.




Drill a hole in a green bear's head professional?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So you do "freebies" then?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> When I was in the AF, we used to go trolling 4th avenue in Anchorage to look at all the hookers. One time me and a buddy pulled over and I asked "How much?" She said, "I don't date 2 guys." I said "Who said anything about a date?"




I guess kinkiness wasn't in her repretoire. Who wouldn't have wanted the chance to bang two military guys.... at the same time! :\


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess kinkiness wasn't in her repretoire. Who wouldn't have wanted the chance to bang two military guys.... at the same time! :\




That would be me!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So you do "freebies" then?



Yeah, but not to men.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> That would be me!



 :\ :\  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, but not to men.




Picky, picky, picky.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Picky, picky, picky.



this is one topic where I have no problem admitting to my pickiness.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> this is one topic where I have no problem admitting to my pickiness.




True.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've been on TV before. Wasn't fun when we found out it was alot of work.  :\



What did you do on TV? Were you on Jerry Springer?


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm a professional something. Don't know what though.



I'm a professional tape handler. I'd like to be a professional chef.


----------



## Aeson

Darth,

I don't think I'll make Dragoncon this year. My new job will have me working both Friday and Saturday. 12 hour shifts in the middle of the night will not make the Con much fun.


----------



## megamania

Has the Hive become nocturnally exclusive?


----------



## megamania

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, but not to men.




prejudious


----------



## Kemrain

Can we get back to the kinky? I like the kinky. The kinky is my friend. We all love the kinky.

And kinky comes in all sorts of flavors! There's Bondage kinky, and Leather kinky, and, a personal favorite, Latex kinky... There's kinky derived from attire, there's kinky caused by anatomy, and there's kinky created by actions; there's all in your head kinky and there's all in _his_ head kinky. Kinky is great. I love kinky.

- Kemrain the Kinky.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Love the kinky.  Eric's Grandma, probably not so much.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Love the kinky.  Eric's Grandma, probably not so much.



 You don't love Eric's Grandma?! Who couldn't love that sweet old lady?!



Spoiler



She's got me locked up in her attic. Call the police!!!



- Kemrain the Happy and Smiley.


----------



## megamania

Stands for repeating-  we have achieved a PG-13 rating


Perverted Grandma    anyone over 13


----------



## megamania

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You don't love Eric's Grandma?! Who couldn't love that sweet old lady?!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She's got me locked up in her attic. Call the police!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Happy and Smiley.




velcose viens.....


----------



## Kemrain

megamania said:
			
		

> velcose viens.....



 How Ren and Stimpy...

- Kemrain the Spumco.


----------



## megamania

I was specifically thinking of the movie "Kingpin".


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You don't love Eric's Grandma?! Who couldn't love that sweet old lady?!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She's got me locked up in her attic. Call the police!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Happy and Smiley.





I love Eric's Grandma!  I'm saying she wouldn't like the kinky bent some of the posters would like the thread to veer into!


----------



## Kemrain

Never saw it.

I don't watch many movies.

Too busy doing other things, like RP, and pr0n, or both.

- Kemrain the Dirty.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Has the Hive become nocturnally exclusive?



Yes


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can we get back to the kinky? I like the kinky. The kinky is my friend. We all love the kinky.
> 
> And kinky comes in all sorts of flavors! There's Bondage kinky, and Leather kinky, and, a personal favorite, Latex kinky... There's kinky derived from attire, there's kinky caused by anatomy, and there's kinky created by actions; there's all in your head kinky and there's all in _his_ head kinky. Kinky is great. I love kinky.
> 
> - Kemrain the Kinky.



I think I have a kink in my back, does that count?


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I have a kink in my back, does that count?



 I dunno, is it sexy, or painful?

These things matter, man!

- Kemrain the Kinked.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno, is it sexy, or painful?




It could be both, y'know.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It could be both, y'know.



 True enough, though that's one kink I have a hard time understanding.

- Kemrain the Willing to Try, Though.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True enough, though that's one kink I have a hard time understanding.
> 
> - Kemrain the Willing to Try, Though.




Love hurts.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Love hurts.




Love scars. Love wounds and mars any heart not tough nor strong enough to take a lot of pain; take a lot of pain. Love is like a cloud. Holds a lot of rain.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Love scars. Love wounds and mars any heart not tough nor strong enough to take a lot of pain; take a lot of pain. Love is like a cloud. Holds a lot of rain.




And then ya get mad at Miss Misery, that Whiskey Drinkin' Woman.  You've begged her, "Please Don't Judas Me", but you end up a suitable case for treatment.  You do everything 2XS, and now she's messin with a son of a bitch...

Sorry... ...I couldn't help myself there.

--Cal, the Nazareth fan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> What did you do on TV? Were you on Jerry Springer?




Nothing as crap as that. Our Klingon club did a short-run "series" called KTV where we, on a cheapass budget that makes Cheapass Games look good, pick on several TV shows like Wheel of Fortune and cooking shows in general...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth,
> 
> I don't think I'll make Dragoncon this year. My new job will have me working both Friday and Saturday. 12 hour shifts in the middle of the night will not make the Con much fun.




Yuck! That's a bummer, man!   Too bad you couldn't start the job AFTER the con....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can we get back to the kinky? I like the kinky. The kinky is my friend. We all love the kinky.
> 
> And kinky comes in all sorts of flavors! There's Bondage kinky, and Leather kinky, and, a personal favorite, Latex kinky... There's kinky derived from attire, there's kinky caused by anatomy, and there's kinky created by actions; there's all in your head kinky and there's all in _his_ head kinky. Kinky is great. I love kinky.
> 
> - Kemrain the Kinky.




Kemrain the Wanter of Kinky Pr0n


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kemrain the Wanter of Kinky Pr0n



 No arguments here!

- Kemrain the Agreeor.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No arguments here!
> 
> - Kemrain the Agreeor.



I changed my avatar, just for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> velcose viens.....



The first time I read this I thought it said vericose.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Face it. Despite your liking for women, I betcha you wanna see whether or not Richard is "hawt" or not...



Yes, yes I do.  I will admit when I want to know if a guy is good looking, and when one is.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I do.  I will admit when I want to know if a guy is good looking, and when one is.



I'm so sorry to diappoint you in the future.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The first time I read this I thought it said vericose.




That was probably the _intent_...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I do.  I will admit when I want to know if a guy is good looking, and when one is.




He is pretty good looking. Despite a bit of "gut" due to lack of proper exercise... and the fact he's in a sour, depressive mood today.   

Which is unusual for him. But with what he told me why, I can understand. Dat bitch he was with is the reason for his funk!


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I changed my avatar, just for you.



 Whoo! That's some sexy BDSM furry action you got going on there, Ashwyn. I'd touch _that_ with a 3 meter pole, that's fer sure!

- Kemrain the Metric Pervert.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dat bitch he was with is the reason for his funk!



 Could you explain what Funk is, K'Trava? I'm quite confused by this word fo many definitions... In every context, please.

- Kemrain the Confused, not Funky.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Could you explain what Funk is, K'Trava? I'm quite confused by this word fo many definitions... In every context, please.
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused, not Funky.



Yes, you aren't funky...sure... :\


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno, is it sexy, or painful?
> 
> These things matter, man!
> 
> - Kemrain the Kinked.



That depends on how much you like hair.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I changed my avatar, just for you.



I liked the green unicorn bear.

You could always make this one a green unicorn bear.

Just becarefull where you put the horn.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Could you explain what Funk is, K'Trava? I'm quite confused by this word fo many definitions... In every context, please.
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused, not Funky.



Funky/Funk is used way too often.  I know someone discribed someone elses (not mine) laundry pile as Funky and I was quite confused. And you can't forget the classic song "Get the Funk out."


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Funky/Funk is used way too often.  I know someone discribed someone elses (not mine) laundry pile as Funky and I was quite confused. And you can't forget the classic song "Get the Funk out."



 You are correct. I cannot forget that which I do not already know.

- Kemrain the Ignorant.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> That depends on how much you like hair.



 I'm _very_ fond of my hair, thankyouverymuch!

- Kemrain the Hair Down to Hir Mid Back.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry to diappoint you in the future.



 In the future? Are you the Cybernetic Ghost of Christmas Past from the Future?!

- Dr. Kemrain Weird.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In the future? Are you the Cybernetic Ghost of Christmas Past from the Future?!
> 
> - Dr. Kemrain Weird.



Maybe.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

In my experience, "funk" or "funky" has three main connotations:

1. Funk--a feeling of being mildly depressed or having "the blahs".
2. Funk--a bad or odd smell, often associated with the tell-tale scent of a room or bed where a sexual act has occurred.
3. Funk--The groove between the beat in music.  Funk isn't a term easily transcribed into music, it's the "stop on the one" by James Brown, the multilayered sonic assaults of George Clinton's Parliament-Funkadelic, it's the soul in soul music.

Now, if you will excuse me, it's time for me to get up with the get down.  It's time to tear the roof off the sucka.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Could you explain what Funk is, K'Trava? I'm quite confused by this word fo many definitions... In every context, please.
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused, not Funky.




This is the bad mood/depressive type of "funk". Not the one you'd want to be in, that' for sure.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> In my experience, "funk" or "funky" has three main connotations:
> 
> 1. Funk--a feeling of being mildly depressed or having "the blahs".
> 2. Funk--a bad or odd smell, often associated with the tell-tale scent of a room or bed where a sexual act has occurred.
> 3. Funk--The groove between the beat in music.  Funk isn't a term easily transcribed into music, it's the "stop on the one" by James Brown, the multilayered sonic assaults of George Clinton's Parliament-Funkadelic, it's the soul in soul music.
> 
> Now, if you will excuse me, it's time for me to get up with the get down.  It's time to tear the roof off the sucka.




Number 2 is usually associated with stinky socks or sour laundry moreso than the smell of sex.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Number 2 is usually associated with stinky socks or sour laundry moreso than the smell of sex.




Usually...but not always... lol  It's how I busted a roommate for having sex in the living room once.  I have a very keen sense of smell, and when I confronted him about it, he fessed up immediately.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Usually...but not always... lol  It's how I busted a roommate for having sex in the living room once.  I have a very keen sense of smell, and when I confronted him about it, he fessed up immediately.




You smell Sex and Candy? --> With respect to Marcy Playground


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You smell Sex and Candy? --> With respect to Marcy Playground




Yes, only her name wasn't Candy.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yuck! That's a bummer, man!   Too bad you couldn't start the job AFTER the con....



I know. I wish I could have waited also. Its so hard for me to find a job I had to take it. 

Maybe I can do a fly by Sunday afternoon or evening.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I wish I could have waited also. Its so hard for me to find a job I had to take it.
> 
> Maybe I can do a fly by Sunday afternoon or evening.




Sunday's when all the main stuff's happening.


----------



## Kemrain

*Gentlemen! Behold!!*



			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Maybe.



YES!!

- Kemrain the Weird.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> YES!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Weird.




Quoted for truthery.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> YES!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Weird.



I think I speak for everyone when I say that I like you weird.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I think I speak for everyone when I say that I like you weird.



 It's good to be liked.

Especially for being you.

Especially if you're weird.

And I'm a Weirdey Weird Weird.

- Kemrain the Weirdtacularly Weirdtastic.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quoted for truthery.



 I cannot tell a lie!

- Kemrain the True, the Loyal Copycat.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's good to be liked.
> 
> Especially for being you.
> 
> Especially if you're weird.
> 
> And I'm a Weirdey Weird Weird.
> 
> - Kemrain the Weirdtacularly Weirdtastic.



I'm weird too. As evidenced by my avatar.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm weird too. As evidenced by my avatar.



 Entertainingly so!

I just came a Bloodhound Gang song called Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo. It seems appropriate to the conversation.

- Kemrain the Mammal.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Entertainingly so!
> 
> I just came a Bloodhound Gang song called Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo. It seems appropriate to the conversation.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mammal.



*looks up lyrics*

 

I like the way you think.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm weird too. As evidenced by my avatar.




Or showing a mixed-up person like my custom title shows...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Entertainingly so!
> 
> I just came a Bloodhound Gang song called Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo. It seems appropriate to the conversation.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mammal.




Better than the one they have called, "Kiss Me Where It Smells Funny"...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or showing a mixed-up person like my custom title shows...



I like it, it's clever. I'd love to cross ST and SW, that would be so freakin cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I like it, it's clever. I'd love to cross ST and SW, that would be so freakin cool.




Not to mention gaming with probably my most fav deity of any setting....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not to mention gaming with probably my most fav deity of any setting....



I think that would overload my system.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I think that would overload my system.




Probably so. Especially finding out just how strange Torm really is...   

Lawful Good my arse! Especially for a now ex-paladin who can't have that portfolio anymore!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably so. Especially finding out just how strange Torm really is...
> 
> Lawful Good my arse! Especially for a now ex-paladin who can't have that portfolio anymore!



I'm Neutral Good. And Innocently Naughty.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm _very_ fond of my hair, thankyouverymuch!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hair Down to Hir Mid Back.



Yes, but do you have hair growing from your mid back?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably so. Especially finding out just how strange Torm really is...
> 
> Lawful Good my arse! Especially for a now ex-paladin who can't have that portfolio anymore!



With the alternate paladins from UA, can you regain your paladin powers by changing type?  Would you if you could alternately just go Jedi Knight?  Can the Borg use the force?

There are the important questions that deserver to be answered!


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Can the Borg use the force?



Good god could you imagine that? All of those individuals using the force at once and channeling it at their enemies? Holy crap!


----------



## megamania

'allo all.  Back from work.


----------



## megamania

quiet.


----------



## Ashwyn

megamania said:
			
		

> quiet.



quite


----------



## megamania

Checked my Storyhours and PbPs.....  quiet here and need to be at work (job#2) at 8am so     goodnite.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, new avatar for the mega and for Ash. Cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm Neutral Good. And Innocently Naughty.




Yup. Neutral Good is a better alignment than Lawful Good anyday. You can get away with more stuff!  

So's he. But it was his telling lies as to why he lost the Paladin portfolio. I guess he had to replace it with *something*.... As evidenced here: I Am Certifiable


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> With the alternate paladins from UA, can you regain your paladin powers by changing type?  Would you if you could alternately just go Jedi Knight?  Can the Borg use the force?
> 
> There are the important questions that deserver to be answered!




Psst. Jedi are paladins. 

I don't want to see the Borg use the Force.   

And I betcha it's harder for a LG deity to regain his paladinhood. Especially with all the other gods watching his every move.... which explains alot about Lathander....   Betcha he's got the pr0n-related hots for Torm but hasn't come out of his celestial closet to admit it....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Checked my Storyhours and PbPs.....  quiet here and need to be at work (job#2) at 8am so     goodnite.




Ugh! Remember: sleep is your friend....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Neutral Good is a better alignment than Lawful Good anyday. You can get away with more stuff!



Yep, Lawful good people can be as bad as evil people at times. I never was much for rules. Unless it's for a game. Games without rules are frustrating.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yep, Lawful good people can be as bad as evil people at times. I never was much for rules. Unless it's for a game. Games without rules are frustrating.



You just don't know how to have a proper good fun time little psycho bear...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You just don't know how to have a proper good fun time little psycho bear...



Of course I do. You just haven't seen it, so you think I don't. But I do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Psst. Jedi are paladins.



Ding ding! Right answer!


----------



## Kemrain

K'Trava said:
			
		

> Jedi are paladins.



 If by Paladin you mean someone dedicated to a cause that benefits the common man more often than not, and worries about peace and justice, than sure.  But Jedi aren't Lawful Good by any means. They lie, cheat and steal when they need to, and they answer to the council, who answers to the Force. They don't always do the right thing, like a Paladin has to.

- Kemrain the Ex-Jedi.


----------



## The Traveler

Pff. Jedi are _hippies_.


----------



## Kemrain

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Pff. Jedi are _hippies_.



 Oh, come on.. You know a hippy with a lightsaber wouldn't defend the weak, he's light his bong with it!

- Kemrain the With Cartman on this One.


----------



## The Traveler

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.. You know a hippy with a lightsaber wouldn't defend the weak, he's light his bong with it!
> 
> - Kemrain the With Cartman on this One.



Why else do you think the Sith got the jump on them? The Sith were _motivated_. The Jedi had the _munchies_.


----------



## Ashwyn

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Why else do you think the Sith got the jump on them? The Sith were _motivated_. The Jedi had the _munchies_.



Duuuuuude, look at my lightsaber. *woosh* *woosh*  Trippy.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Duuuuuude, look at my lightsaber. *woosh* *woosh*  Trippy.



 So that's what they're calling it these days...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So that's what they're calling it these days...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Quit trying to corrupt me!


----------



## Knight Otu

Corruption? Where?


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Quit trying to corrupt me!



 Oh, I'm sorry, Naughty Bear. I won't corrupt you.

So what do you think Naughty Bear would have on his tummy? A Gimp Mask, maybe?

- Kemrain the Dirty


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yep, Lawful good people can be as bad as evil people at times. I never was much for rules. Unless it's for a game. Games without rules are frustrating.




Or go thru issues like my paladin's facing.... wouldn't have affected any other character quite so bad....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If by Paladin you mean someone dedicated to a cause that benefits the common man more often than not, and worries about peace and justice, than sure.  But Jedi aren't Lawful Good by any means. They lie, cheat and steal when they need to, and they answer to the council, who answers to the Force. They don't always do the right thing, like a Paladin has to.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ex-Jedi.




Jedi are probably as heavily "policed" in a game as paladins are. That's the main "comparison" in many a person's 'book'...   

I've heard people who would've called Richard on his Jedi's comments about telling the Wookiee in the party to take a dump on the bad guy who was standing under the Wookiee.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.. You know a hippy with a lightsaber wouldn't defend the weak, he's light his bong with it!
> 
> - Kemrain the With Cartman on this One.




Cartman went there with that one?   

Goes to show I've not watched much South Park...

Just because Qui-Gon was a hippie, doesn't mean all were.... but then he *did* get a kick out of that "bongo" craft they were on... His thought was "bong, bongo... what's the difference...?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Why else do you think the Sith got the jump on them? The Sith were _motivated_. The Jedi had the _munchies_.




That and some Sith hate Cheesy Poofs!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Duuuuuude, look at my lightsaber. *woosh* *woosh* Trippy.




I didn't know lightsabers came in rainbow colors... oh, wait. That's Elwin's (my friend Bill's cleric) armor.... We didn't call the dude "The Rainbow Warrior" for nuthin'!   Now picture the guy as a Jedi cleric of Pelor..... scary!



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> So that's what they're calling it these days...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Man, I hate it when my Shwartz gets twisted!-->Dark Helmet


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Duuuuuude, look at my lightsaber. *woosh* *woosh*  Trippy.



Sweeeeeeeeet man, do it again... *falls over on couch to watch*


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I didn't know lightsabers came in rainbow colors...



Mine is.


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeeeeet man, do it again... *falls over on couch to watch*



*swooshes his lightsaber around for Lady Acoma*


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeeeeet man, do it again... *falls over on couch to watch*



 I was using a tin whistle as a GM stick today, whipping around. It made a pretty similar noise.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Now that is just awesome...I like to play music when I dm and I try to have a cd player that I can cue up fight music and background music and stuff...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Now that is just awesome...I like to play music when I dm and I try to have a cd player that I can cue up fight music and background music and stuff...



 If I had more time, I'd spend time listening to music to pick out good music like that... I've always liked that idea, but I've only been in a few sessions that use music like that.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Now that is just awesome...I like to play music when I dm and I try to have a cd player that I can cue up fight music and background music and stuff...



Oh sure, you get me to perform for you then you ignore me. I see how you are. I am hurt.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh sure, you get me to perform for you then you ignore me. I see how you are. I am hurt.



 ..Whoo!

- Kemrain the Placating.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..Whoo!
> 
> - Kemrain the Placating.



You're very kind, thank you.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You're very kind, thank you.



 I try. I really do. I'm just saving up good karma for when I need to be a real . Then, I have no consequences!

- Kemrain the [EVIL].


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I try. I really do. I'm just saving up good karma for when I need to be a real . Then, I have no consequences!
> 
> - Kemrain the [EVIL].



Gee, you ARE ambiguous.


----------



## The Traveler

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I try. I really do. I'm just saving up good karma for when I need to be a real . Then, I have no consequences!
> 
> - Kemrain the [EVIL].



In this thread, Kemrain the Merciless Tyrant of a Thousand Cities made the classic villain blunder: He revealed his evil plan.


----------



## Kemrain

The Traveler said:
			
		

> In this thread, Kemrain the Merciless Tyrant of a Thousand Cities made the classic villain blunder: He revealed his evil plan.



 He?

Am I THAT ambiguous?!

Besides, being an  isn't exactly villanly, and I never said HOW I'd be an ! You expect the  to be an , but you never know what sort of -holiness they will release on the world!

- Kemrain the .


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He?
> 
> Am I THAT ambiguous?!
> 
> Besides, being an  isn't exactly villanly, and I never said HOW I'd be an ! You expect the  to be an , but you never know what sort of -holiness they will release on the world!
> 
> - Kemrain the .



I think it's your avatar, .


----------



## The Traveler

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He?
> 
> Am I THAT ambiguous?!



Mmmaybe.

Besides, I merely concocted a life of shocking tyranny for you because I thought you were retiring.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I think it's your avatar, .



 What's wrong with my glyphs?

Are we having a smiley fight? You win. I don't use smilies.
 They are the DEVIL!

We like the moon!

- Kemrain the Going Out for "We Love the Subs!"


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What's wrong with my glyphs?



They look male.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> They look male.




So does your bear.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> So does your bear.



FINALLY!


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> FINALLY!



 If you were shooting for a male looking bear, why not find one in assless chapps?

- Kemrain the Dirty.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> They look male.



 They're not male! They're ambiguous and mysterious, dammit!

- Kemrain the Ambiguous and Mysterious, Dammit!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you were shooting for a male looking bear, why not find one in assless chapps?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty.




I don't think this board can take a pic of a bear in assless chaps....


----------



## Knight Otu

Had a nice thunderstorm today.  

So, instead of posting until now, watched What Dreams May Come. Quite some interesting afterlife scenery - I wonder if anyone used scenery from that movie for planar games?


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you were shooting for a male looking bear, why not find one in assless chapps?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty.



I wasn't trying for one, it's just nice to finally have an avatar that won't make people think I'm a girl. But now that you mention it, I have to go look. If I happen to find a bear in assless chaps and use it for an avatar, it's all your fault!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

He's right I blame you for the bear...although I like the bear, it's funny.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> He's right I blame you for the bear...although I like the bear, it's funny.



So I'm an it now? Very well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Had a nice thunderstorm today.



For us, today was the first day without rain for a while.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Had a nice thunderstorm today.
> 
> So, instead of posting until now, watched What Dreams May Come. Quite some interesting afterlife scenery - I wonder if anyone used scenery from that movie for planar games?




I just finished watching "King Tut's Secrets" on the National Geographic Channel. Now listening to Eminem's "Mosh" video on FUSE.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For us, today was the first day without rain for a while.





It's been pretty dry here for a few days... 


.... and HOT!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> .... and HOT!



I'm always hot, but that's not what you're talking about.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm always hot, but that's not what you're talking about.




So... *you're* to blame for this summer heat wave!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So... *you're* to blame for this summer heat wave!



 Doesn't it come every summer, though?


----------



## The Traveler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it come every summer, though?



Maybe every summer since *you've* been around...


----------



## Jdvn1

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Maybe every summer since *you've* been around...



 Back in your day, summers were cold? Are you from Australia?


----------



## The Traveler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Back in your day, summers were cold? Are you from Australia?



We've been meaning to tell you. *You* are global warming. Carbon Dioxide (and Communism, natch) were red herrings.


----------



## Jdvn1

The Traveler said:
			
		

> We've been meaning to tell you. *You* are global warming. Carbon Dioxide (and Communism, natch) were red herrings.



 I am?! But... but...

Somehow, I'm not entirely surprised.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it come every summer, though?




Maybe so... but it's been hotter than usual.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe so... but it's been hotter than usual.



 Yes, thank you.


----------



## Jdvn1

The Hitchhiker's Guide soundtrack is awesome, by the way.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> So I'm an it now? Very well.



 That's not what Bill Murray said.


----------



## megamania

'allo.  How goes things here?


----------



## Ashwyn

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That's not what Bill Murray said.



If only he were, the whole experience would have been far less painful. For both of us.


----------



## Jdvn1

Higottagobye!


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Higottagobye!



Higotta Gobye? I know that chick. She's cool, she bought me dinner once.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Higotta Gobye? I know that chick. She's cool, she bought me dinner once.



 Yes, but did she call you in the morning?  And was she a genuine "she", or a Leopold "she"?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yes, but did she call you in the morning?  And was she a genuine "she", or a Leopold "she"?




"Leopold" she?


----------



## Ashwyn

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Yes, but did she call you in the morning?  And was she a genuine "she", or a Leopold "she"?



She called my name in the morning, but she didn't call me until the afternoon. It's kind of silly to call someone when you're right next to them. And she was definitely a genuine she. I checked. Multiple times. From many angles.


----------



## Cyberzombie

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> "Leopold" she?



 Nothingland joke.  That Eric's grandmother probably doesn't want me to explain in too much detail here.    Ashwyn's post should make it more or less clear, though.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Heeee..... nothing like being thorough.


----------



## Crothian

So, did I miss anything while I was gone?


----------



## megamania

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## reveal

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, did I miss anything while I was gone?




It was fun to watch the petty bickering in some of the Meta threads. 

Beyond that, the purple monkeys successfully defended the shadow ninja secrets from abuse by the swarthy pirates of Skull Rock avenue. I've never seen bananas used in quite such a .... "unique" fashion.


----------



## Crothian

ya, those meta threads were funny


----------



## LogicsFate

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Hitchhiker's Guide soundtrack is awesome, by the way.




And with Jdvn1's thumbs up, I must listen


----------



## Cyberzombie

reveal said:
			
		

> It was fun to watch the petty bickering in some of the Meta threads.
> 
> Beyond that, the purple monkeys successfully defended the shadow ninja secrets from abuse by the swarthy pirates of Skull Rock avenue. I've never seen bananas used in quite such a .... "unique" fashion.



 That did rock.  I love watching internet slap-fests.


----------



## Jdvn1

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> And with Jdvn1's thumbs up, I must listen



 The first track is the first voice-over from the movie, the second track is the opening song (broadway style, y'know), the third track is like some old rock and roll song, and the fourth track is some classical/instrumental style theme.

I just mention the first four tracks because I think those four, in conjunction, are hilarious. Then again, the last two tracks (not featured in the movie) are also hilarious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Higotta Gobye? I know that chick. She's cool, she bought me dinner once.



 So you see why I didn't stick around in the Hive, then.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, those meta threads were funny




They can be...


....or strange.


Take yer pick!


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They can be...
> 
> 
> ....or strange.
> 
> 
> Take yer pick!



Why can't they be both?


----------



## LogicsFate

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Why can't they be both?




cause your either on the inside or the outside, I mean it's not like you could be both...

unless...


----------



## Ashwyn

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> cause your either on the inside or the outside, I mean it's not like you could be both...
> 
> unless...



I am in all places at all times. 

Except _those_ places. You know which ones I mean.


----------



## LogicsFate

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I am in all places at all times.
> 
> Except _those_ places. You know which ones I mean.




No, you couldn't possibly mean... could you?

The shear dynamics boggle the mind


----------



## Ashwyn

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> No, you couldn't possibly mean... could you?
> 
> The shear dynamics boggle the mind



I am the overbear. Do not be afraid, I mean you no harm.


----------



## Jdvn1

... And then it turns into a rain cloud, becoming pure evil.


----------



## LogicsFate

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And then it turns into a rain cloud, becoming pure evil.




 Allow me to lay in worship of you then promply go to work


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And then it turns into a rain cloud, becoming pure evil.




.... Jdvn1000000 did it!


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And then it turns into a rain cloud, becoming pure evil.




"Honey, did you hear that?"

"Yeah. Was that thunder?"

"No, it sounded more like a zipper being pulled down."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> "Honey, did you hear that?"
> 
> "Yeah. Was that thunder?"
> 
> "No, it sounded more like a zipper being pulled down."




Make sure you're not around when it decides to take a leak.


----------



## Cyberzombie

reveal said:
			
		

> "Honey, did you hear that?"
> 
> "Yeah. Was that thunder?"
> 
> "No, it sounded more like a zipper being pulled down."



 You REALLY need to come over to Nothingland.


----------



## reveal

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You REALLY need to come over to Nothingland.




Do you think I'd fit in?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> .... Jdvn1000000 did it!



 I didn't say I had anything to do with it!


----------



## Jdvn1

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Allow me to lay in worship of you then promply go to work



 I prefer throwing money at me, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Ashwyn

You people.


----------



## Jdvn1

You clouds.


----------



## LogicsFate

PEOPLE! INANIMATE OBJECTS, possibly of doom! Can't we all get along?


----------



## Jdvn1

"Fighting to the death" and "getting along" aren't the same?


----------



## Ashwyn

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> PEOPLE! INANIMATE OBJECTS, possibly of doom! Can't we all get along?



I can.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Fighting to the death" and "getting along" aren't the same?



Depends on the culture.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I prefer throwing money at me, but I'll take what I can get.



Why would you throw money at yourself?


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Why would you throw money at yourself?



Because he isn't a cheap date?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Why would you throw money at yourself?



Throwing money at yourself is better than the alternative!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Hitchhiker's Guide soundtrack is awesome, by the way.



So is the soundtrack to Phenomenon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Depends on the culture.



 Where are _you_ from?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Because he isn't a cheap date?



 Only the finest.


----------



## Jdvn1

Possibly so, but I am unable to geek out about that one.

Although, on a slightly related topic, I just saw the thread title "Space and AOO's" and thought, "... Wow. Attacks of Opportunity--in _Space_! (echo)"


----------



## LogicsFate

I don't get it


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where are _you_ from?



A democracy, so that's about right for us.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> So I'm an it now? Very well.



I'd rather be an it than "that thing". Which luckly I have yet to be called.


----------



## Aeson

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Mmmaybe.
> 
> Besides, I merely concocted a life of shocking tyranny for you because I thought you were retiring.



Kemrain are you retiring at your young age? Say it ain't so.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain are you retiring at your young age? Say it ain't so.



I'm going to counter that by Pretiring!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain are you retiring at your young age? Say it ain't so.



 Why would you want to get tired _again_?


----------



## Jdvn1

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I don't get it



 It just sounds funny. It's not actually a thread about outer space.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.  Got ten minutes before leaving for job#2 and thought I'ld say hi.

"Hi"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Possibly so, but I am unable to geek out about that one.
> 
> Although, on a slightly related topic, I just saw the thread title "Space and AOO's" and thought, "... Wow. Attacks of Opportunity--in _Space_! (echo)"




So. Does my starship get an attack of opportunity when yours moves through one of the many squares it would threaten to another square? In 3D no less!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why would you want to get tired _again_?




What if I don't get a break from being tired?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What if I don't get a break from being tired?



That was me yesterday. It felt like I was wearing a loadstone hat.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Fighting to the death" and "getting along" aren't the same?




Okay, now YOU need to come over to Nothingland with that attitude.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Shouldn't we all go over there or something, I mean the bear with the assless chaps, the ambiguous ones, the whatever the hell I am....?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Okay, now YOU need to come over to Nothingland with that attitude.



 On the contrary, I think _you_ need to spend more time _here_.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What if I don't get a break from being tired?



 Then you can't retire, right?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So. Does my starship get an attack of opportunity when yours moves through one of the many squares it would threaten to another square? In 3D no less!



 Yes, unless I can tumble in Space too.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, unless I can tumble in Space too.



Provided that you have the proper propulsion system I would think it might be easier to tumble in space...course I try not to think much so I am sure someone will tell me how wrong I am now.


----------



## Steve Jung

What's going on?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Provided that you have the proper propulsion system I would think it might be easier to tumble in space...course I try not to think much so I am sure someone will tell me how wrong I am now.



 Seems to me that it'd be difficult, but I'm not savvy with 25th century technology.

Heya Steve! I'm doing well, doing laundry here. Going to be soon, as I have school tomorrow. You?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...I'm goin on...?  Oh wait, nope that's not me...that's my gf, I'm just watching...PG 13 of course Eric's grandmother...I swear!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I'm goin on...?  Oh wait, nope that's not me...that's my gf, I'm just watching...PG 13 of course Eric's grandmother...I swear!



 Then can we watch too?


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heya Steve! I'm doing well, doing laundry here. Going to be soon, as I have school tomorrow. You?



Just catching up on the boards. Otherwise, not much.


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I'm goin on...?  Oh wait, nope that's not me...that's my gf, I'm just watching...PG 13 of course Eric's grandmother...I swear!



Aww. I wanted to hit the "Report post" button.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I'm goin on...?  Oh wait, nope that's not me...that's my gf, I'm just watching...PG 13 of course Eric's grandmother...I swear!



Take pictures.  Post them in the user galleries.  Use JDVN1's user account.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Take pictures.  Post them in the user galleries.  Use JDVN1's user account.



And incite the wrath of the other Jdvn's? I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And incite the wrath of the other Jdvn's? I don't think that's a good idea.



I haven't seen any of the others post.  When they all show up, I'll fear them then.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And incite the wrath of the other Jdvn's? I don't think that's a good idea.



maybe not for you...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I haven't seen any of the others post.  When they all show up, I'll fear them then.



I keep them at bay--don't make me want to stop doing that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> maybe not for you...



 Well, I'm their leader, I wouldn't mind per se. They, on the other hand, wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, unless I can tumble in Space too.



I believe thats a different skill check.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm their leader, I wouldn't mind per se. They, on the other hand, wouldn't be happy.



I'd imagine so. Well, I mean, it makes a lot of sense, definetely.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm their leader, I wouldn't mind per se. They, on the other hand, wouldn't be happy.



It's good to know you keep control over the voices in your head.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's good to know you keep control over the voices in your head.



It is a good thing. Sometimes I can't help but bicker with one of my other two personalities!


----------

